# Mercenary Adventures of the B-Team (closed group)



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

A heroic party generally consists of a group of like-minded adventurers banded together to complete a mission and save the day, working together and understanding each other’s strengths and weaknesses. A mercenary band also works together to achieve its goals as well but for one reason: gold. More coin equals more wine, as the saying goes. Yet some mercs strive for more than mere wealth (while never straying far from that objective) and seek out infamy. A known and feared mercenary carries some clout with him as he travels, allowing him to jack up the price of his services. Some mercenaries wear severed ears around their neck to demonstrate their dedication and thoroughness on a job, while others ensure at least one victim remains alive to spread the word to others. Just like heroes, they wear their names with pride and take great care not to see it tarnished. Reputation is just as important to the bloodthirsty as it is the noble, and a well-done job works towards that reputation. Despite all this however, there is always room for mercs to “do the right thing” if there is the option. If a merc has a sudden change of heart and can find a way to resolve a situation morally without destroying his reputation, it can still be done.

[sblock=Malaggar Quietstep]
Mal
Lvl 1 Drow Scout
Played by whardell

[sblock=stats]
AC 18
Fort 12
Ref 16
Will 11

Max HP 25
Surge value 6
Surges/day 8

Init +5
Speed 6
Pass Insight 11
Pass Percep 18

STR 10 +0
CON 13 +1
DEX 20 +5
INT 10 +0
WIS 13 +1
CHA 10 +0 
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
x Acrobatics 9
Arcana 0
Athletics -1
Bluff 0
Dip 0
x Dungeoneering 6
Endurance 0
Heal 1
History 0
Insight 1
Intimidate 2
x Nature 6
x Percep 8
Religion 0
x Stealth 11
Streetwise 0
Thievery 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]

Axe Expertise - re-roll dmg dice that result in a 1
Ambush Expertise - allies w/in 10 squares gain +2 to stealth checks when Mal makes one
Wilderness Tracker - when resting, make perception check to determine info abt creatures that have passed through a 10x10sq area
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat actions]
Basic Attacks
MBA/DWA +8 vs. AC, 1d10+7 dmg (battle axe) / 1d6+7 (handaxe)
RBA (longbow) +7 vs. AC, 1d10+5 dmg
RBA (handaxe) +3 vs. AC, 1d6+2 dmg

At-Wills
Aspect of the Ram (minor) - until stance ends, charges don't provoke OA, +2 dmg on charge, if charge hits, can knock prone
Aspect of the Lurking Spider (minor) - until stance ends, +2 stealth, +5 athletics, when Mal has CA vs. enemy gain +2 dmg

Encounter
Power Strike (free) - when hit enemy w/ MBA, 1W extra dmg
Surprise Strike (free) - when hit enemy granting CA w/ basic attack, enemy dazed until end of Mal's next turn
Cloud of Darkness (minor) - same square as Mal until end of next turn, square totally obscured, blocks LOS, all creatures inside square are blind...Mal is immune to all these effects
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Surgeon]
Surgeon
Lvl 1 Warforged Artificer
Played by phesic

[sblock=stats]
AC 16
Fort 15
Ref 14
Will 13

Max HP 30
Surge value 7
Surges/day 10

Init +0
Speed 6
Pass Insight 11
Pass Percep 16

STR 10 +0
CON 18 +4
DEX 10 +0
INT 18 +4
WIS 13 +1
CHA 9 -1 
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
Acrobatics 0
x Arcana 11
Athletics 0
Bluff -1
Dip -1
x Dungeoneering 6
Endurance 6
x Heal 6
History 4
Insight 1
Intimidate 1
Nature 1
x Percep 6
Religion 4
Stealth 0
Streetwise -1
x Thievery 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]
Warforged Resilience - +2 save vs. OG dmg
Arcane Empowerment - empower magic items once per day, plus once per milestone
Arcane Rejuvenation - when ally uses daily magic item power, gain 1/2 lvl + INT mod temp hp
Augment Energy - a weapon gains +2 bonus as free action
Impart Energy - recharge a daily magic item
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat actions]
Basic Attacks
MBA (dagger) +3 vs. AC, 1d4 dmg
RBA (xbow) +6 vs. AC, 1d8+4 dmg

At-Wills
Aggravating Force - melee or ranged, xbow +6 vs. AC, 1d8+4 force dmg and next ally to attack target before end of Surgeon's next turn gains +2 to hit
Magic Weapon - melee or ranged, xbow +7 vs. AC, 1d8+4 dmg, each ally adj to Surgeon gains +1 to hit and CON mod (+4) dmg until end of Surgeon's next turn

Encounter
Scouring Weapon (standard) - xbow +6 vs. AC, 2d8+4 acid dmg and target suffers -2 AC until end of Surgeon's next turn
Warforged Resolve (minor) - Surgeon gains 3 + 1/2 lvl temp hp and can make save vs. OG dmg, if bloodied also heals 3 + 1/2 lvl hp
Healing Infusion: Curative (minor) (2 infusions per encounter, only 1 per round) - self or one ally - target regains hp equal to target's surge value +1
Healing Infusion: Resistive (minor) (2 infusions per encounter, only 1 per round) - self or one ally - target gains +1 power bonus to AC until end of encounter, target can end bonus as free action to gain target's surge value +4 temp hp
Quick Formation (standard) - xbow +6 vs. AC, 1d8+4 dmg and either Surgeon can shift 4 or an ally can shift 2 as a free action

Daily
Punishing Eye (standard) - range 5 - conjure an eye w/in range, lasts until end of encounter, enemies w/in 3 squares of eye do not benefit from concealment, when ally attacks enemy w/in 3 squares of eye and hits that enemy suffers 4 psychic dmg. Can move eye 3 squares as a move action.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Francesca Ashtongue]
Ches
Lvl 1 Tiefling Mage
Played by trolled

[sblock=stats]
AC 14
Fort 12
Ref 14
Will 13

Max HP 25
Surge value 6
Surges/day 8

Init +5
Speed 6
Pass Insight 16
Pass Percep 11

STR 8 -1
CON 15 +2
DEX 13 +1
INT 18 +4
WIS 13 +1
CHA 12 +1 
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
Acrobatics 1
x Arcana 11
Athletics -1
Bluff 3
Dip 1
Dungeoneering 1
Endurance 2
Heal 1
x History 9
x Insight 6
Intimidate 1
Nature 1
Percep 1
x Religion 9
Stealth 3
Streetwise 1
Thievery 1
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]
Bloodhunt - +1 hit vs. bloodied foes
Fire Restance - DR5 vs. fire
Pyromancy Apprentice - fire attacks ignore fire resistance
Staff Expertise - ranged attacks don't provoke OAs, +1 reach w/ staff
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat actions]
Basic Attacks
MBA (qstaff) +2 vs. AC, 1d8-1 dmg
RBA (dagger) +4 vs. AC, 1d4+1 dmg

At-Wills
Magic Missile - range 20, 6 force dmg (auto hit), can use as RBA
Scorching Burst - area burst 1 w/in 10, all creatures - +5 vs. Ref, 1d6+5 fire dmg
Winged Horde - area burst 1 w/in 10, all enemies - +5 vs. Will, 1d6 psychic dmg and target cannot make OAs until end of Ches' next turn
Ghost Sound - range 10, create an illusionary sound
Prestidigitation - range 2, whole lotta options

Encounter
Argent Rain (standard) - area burst 1 w/in 10, each creature - +5 vs. Ref, 1d10+5 fire dmg, burst creates zone that lasts until start of Ches' next turn, any creature that enters zone or ends turn in zone takes 5 fire dmg (only once per turn)
Burning Hands (standard) - close blast 5 all creatures, +5 vs. Ref, 2d6+5 fire dmg, half dmg on miss
Conduit of Ice (standard) - range 10, one creature - +5 vs. Ref, 2d8+4 cold dmg, create zone in burst 2 centered on target until end of Ches' next turn - zone moves w/ target, zone is difficult terrain, any enemy that ends turn in zone takes 5 cold dmg
Infernal Wrath (free) - close burst 10, target is one enemy w/in burst that hits Ches - target suffers 1d6+4 fire dmg
Suggestion (free) - trigger: make a diplomacy check, effect: make arcana check instead

Daily
Fountain of Flame (standard) - area burst 1 w/in 10, all enemies - +5 vs. Ref, 3d8+5 fire dmg, half dmg on miss, burst creates zone that lasts until end of encounter, any enemy that enters zone or ends turn their inside takes 5 fire dmg
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Falkrunn Stonearch]
Falk
Lvl 1 Shield Dwarf Knight
Played by blutspitze

[sblock=stats]
AC 20
Fort 16
Ref 13
Will 10

Max HP 33
Surge value 8
Surges/day 13

Init +1
Speed 5
Pass Insight 10
Pass Percep 10

STR 18 +4
CON 18 +4
DEX 12 +1
INT 11 +0
WIS 11 +0
CHA 8 -1 
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
Acrobatics -1
Arcana 0
x Athletics 7
Bluff -1
Dip -1
Dungeoneering 2
x Endurance 9
x Heal 5
History 0
Insight 0
Intimidate -1
Nature 0
Percep 0
Religion 0
Stealth -1
Streetwise -1
Thievery -1
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]
Axe Expertise - re-roll dmg dice that result in a 1
Cast-Iron Stomach - +5 save vs. poison
Stand Your Ground - can move 1 less when forced to move, immediate save vs. prone
[/sblock]

[sblock=combat actions]
Basic Attacks
MBA (battle axe) +8 vs. AC, 1d10+4 dmg 
RBA (handaxe) +8 vs. AC, 1d6+4 dmg

At-Wills
Battle Wrath (minor) - until stance ends, gain +2 power bonus to dmg w/ basic attacks
Defend the Line (minor) - until stance ends, whenever Falkrunn hits enemy with MBA, enemy is slowed until end of Falkrunn's next turn
Defender Aura (minor) - aura 1, any enemy in aura suffers -2 penalty to hit, marked enemies are not subject to aura
Battle Guardian (OA) - trigger: enemy subject to Defender Aura shifts or makes an attack that does not include Falkrunn, effect: 4 dmg and make MBA vs triggering enemy; on miss, target still takes 4 dmg

Encounter
Dwarven Resilience (minor) - use Second Wind
Takedown Strike (free) - on hit, 4 dmg and target knocked prone
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

Mercs generally walk a darker side of life and generally frequent less-than-savory locations. Since most of their work is illegal – wherever law exists – they have created their own flavor of language, sometimes for secrecy, and other times just to add some local color to their dialogue (feel free to embellish or create your own):

Bag: Protect a mark. Even mercs can be hired to keep someone alive. This term is normally used as: “Keep him in the bag.”
Bank: To guarantee something. Clients will say “this job’s in the bank” to imply how simple it would be to finish.
Clean: To kill someone.
Client: The person paying the merc.
Gleen: To steal from someone without their knowledge. Swapping a valuable item for a fake is a standard gleen.
Going on a trip: Disappear. Most mercs are left to their own discretion on exact details of the disappearance, so long as the mark is never heard from again. 
Hood:  A mercenary.
Jink: Coin. Also known as “jingle” in some bands, though this is not widely used.
Larf: An idiot, imbecile, or ignorant person. Always used as an insult.
Mark: The target of a job. It can be a person or an object which must be eliminated, taken, or protected.
Purse: A person holding or guarding the mark, a term generally used for someone holding an object.
Shined: Roughed up. Shining someone normally means beating them up and leaving them for dead with a warning expressly worded by the client.
Slate: A tab or amount of money owed to a client. This term is commonly used when a client hires a merc to do something to pay off outstanding debts, generally spoken as “wiping the merc’s slate clean.”
Snatch and grab: To sneak into a place and steal something, with secrecy optional. Generally used for jobs in which the victim is expected to find out the mark is missing the next morning.
Tag: A merc’s nickname or “professional name.” Usually the name he is known by in underground circles. 
Tip: A bonus fee for going the extra distance on a job. For example, if a merc is told to “send Jablonski on a trip” and comes back with a severed head, the client may give a tip for the extra effort.
Waddle: Break someone’s kneecaps.
Wink: Steal.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

All things must have a beginning and all mercs need that first job. Your name means nothin’ without it and you can talk all you want, but it’s street cred you need to make your name. So, you have to start somewhere and since you can’t be picky about the work for your first time out, you find your way to Bloomten, an old village that’s been taken over by a tribe of orcs. Fair ‘nuff that it’s been run to the ground and nowhere near what it used to be, but there’s a bloke named Stump who’s set up shop there and he’s looking for some hoods to wink a portal key. Time to get out in the open, be seen, and introduce yourself to the crowd. Hopefully you’ll stir up enough attention to pick up a mark, some jink, and maybe survive to the next job.

As the wagon slowly winds its way across this overgrown trail running through Harrington Woods, you understand now why the fare was so cheap: the ride is bumpy, there are no decent seats, and there are too many people crammed back here. And from what you can smell, the driver appears drunk. He interchanges from whistling a tune to singing a drinking song, broken up by the occasional hocking wad of phlegm spat out the side. There is little of interest to see and hear in the forest. Few birds chirp and a faint mist in the distance prevents you from seeing much past the overgrowth. There is a dank smell in the air, moldy and foul. It’s not until you pass by a small clearing that you can see why – an overturned cart rests in a ditch, barely concealing the rotting bodies of its previous owners. Arrows stick out their backs and heads, leaving no mistake as to what happened here weeks ago.

"Bas'ards didn' stan'a chance," quips the gnome seated at the far rear of the wagon, his thick scottish accent like fingernails on a chalkboard. "Jus' as well. Means thar's werk fa me 'ere," he adds with no further explaination as to what that work might be.

Wedged among you are quite the assortment of what one could loosely call "people": a seemingly blind human male dressed in rags with a significant gas problem; two identical half-orc twin sisters with a penchant for head-butting each other every few minutes or so; a hooded kenku sits cross-legged on the floor, chanting softly to what modern-day people would identify as Ke$ha's _Tik Tok; _and an imp with a distinctly Jersey accent, incessantly complaining about a lack of work some place you've never heard of due to some cataclysmic fire that engulfed the region.

"Whaddyoulookinat, eh? Imp's gotta eat to ya know."


----------



## whardell (Aug 26, 2011)

*Malaggar Quietstep*









*OOC:*


The "official version"







Malagger is a Drow Ranger, and no he isn't "That other Drow Ranger you have heard about"

He didn't leave the drow city because he hated it, or because it was a bad place.  He left because of some trouble concerning a certain lack of courtesy to a priestess of the Spider Queen.  (It was discourteous of him to not let himself be slain) 

He isn't a terrible person though, he isn't bloodthirsty (at least not by his peoples standards) he honors a deal that's been struck and is concerned with being regarded as a professional.  He has earned some small amount of acceptance as a tracker, trapper, and bounty hunter.  He'll kill a man in a fair fight, or if he thinks the man will start a fair fight, or if its a matter of money, mostly if its a matter of money.  

He enjoys the thrill of a tough mark, so he isn't like to take a job to kill some weak innocent.

He can be counted on to act quickly, one of his favorite sayings is "Act Quick or Act Dead, either way, Act!"

He appears as a fairly typical drow, White hair, black skin, ice blue eyes.  His weapons are an odd pair. The Larger (Grimtooth) is a battleaxe of Orcish Make, the haft apparently carved from the thighbone of a Troglodyte the blade a jagged mass of cold black metal.  The smaller weapon (Calastia) is clearly the work of a master Drow weaponsmith, elegant, cold, and deadly "My very favorite weapon." 

That is about if for the back story I feel is important.

Chess, what do you make of the opposition out here? Just your typical orc tribes?  No offense ladies (directed at the twins)
[/COLOR]


----------



## Phesic (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


*Surgeon
** Warforged Artificer*

 I wasn't born. Hell, I was barely built. I'm the aborted attempt to create an empathetic warforged, one with a bedside manner and a congenial smile.  The process was halted due to catastrophic failure in the creation forge. I'm the result.  Congenial, check. Smile, not so much.  Half formed with only one leg, half a face and the barest skeleton for one arm, my first imperative in life became to live. The first 30 years of my existence was spent cobbling together the parts to make myself whole. The result is a patchwork of parts filched from fallen brethren or forged by a smith with no right to make parts for a living creature. Only one eye works and  only half of my mouth moves when I speak. Both arms are a mish-mosh of different connective fibers creating an oddly interesting pattern of colors. The missing leg was supplied by a decrepit battleforge. Much too large for my frame, but functional. I seemed destined to suffer.  As another mechanical man said long ago and far away "It seems to be our lot in life."

 The last 58 years have been spent trying to make others whole.  The directive to heal others was hardwired in to me, so I drifted from town to town, helping where I could.  "Surgeon" was the first name hey gave me, it was followed in time by "Doc" and "Patches". Often, I was chased from towns or shunned, rarely I found a place that appreciated and accepted me. All of this has happened before, and it will happen again.

 But I never stayed long, something always pulled me away.  I wasn't made to heal a town, I was made to heal warriors.  Battle called to me, but there were no wars to answer it. I don't seek glory, but I do seek meat-sacks that seek glory.  They are always getting broken.... and I have a plan.

 Across my back sits a small pack.  It contains medicinal herbs, sutures, etc. Around it is coiled rope (who the frack would adventure without rope?)
 At my hip is a crossbow that is as patch-worked as I am(I don't get near the things that want to kill me). Slung over my shoulder on my other hip is a large leather pouch in which resides Several infusion receptacles.





 

I don't think that the orc's are the rivals Mal.  Though I suppose they could pose problems given their...nature.


----------



## trolled (Aug 26, 2011)

[sblock=A bit of background]



"I have found that it is customary among intelligent creatures to expound upon their trivial lives at length, usually over something fermented that could dubiously be called ale. It is also customary to embellish the details a bit for the sake of drama. I will spare you that slack-jawed, brain-dead look you do so well by telling you that I am not embellishing. I do not garnish my stories with fruitless nonsense. Sometime around my 18th birthday, though I’m not entirely sure whe… no, scratch that; 3rd day of Harvest, 21:32 hours, moon a quarter full, crickets… yes… no… no crickets. What? Oh yes. I burned my parents home down around them in their sleep. They had it coming. I regret only that I didn’t have the magical aptitude to make it permanent before then. For what? Oh yes, ha. Funny story. They named me Francesca. Seemed a sensible punishment for the crime, don’t you agree? I was caught. As I knew I would be. Nothing ever goes well. Sentenced too. I think it was death. I knew they would hang me for it. Funny thing about mages; best to break their fingers, or they don’t stay caught.

Now before you ask, I didn’t kill everyone in my escape. Just the constable, his deputy and four… five… six… six innocent bystanders. You can hardly call that a crime. Well, they did. Don’t look at me like I’ve suddenly lost my horns and tail; is it so hard to believe that is how I got my start in this line of work? You didn’t think I spent my life learning how to manipulate the forces of the universe just so that I could sleep in this piss-washed, flea-ridden, dung-stained, pus-festering dank hovel of a town did you? I’m not surprised you think that, I suppose. You are about as sharp as a ball of wax. I believe I would have smothered you in swaddling clothes if I had been your mother. Or at least bashed your father over the head with something large and blunt. Perhaps you."

Few things motivate Francesca Ashtongue as much as the pursuit of wealth and power, save perhaps burning forest creatures to smoldering crisps. Many would say she has a poor attitude, but they are dull, uneducated, filthy, pustulant creatures worth less than the copper in their coin purse. Francesca does not hesitate to share her opinions and outlook on current events, often citing examples of past failures. She does her work with the methodical care of the truly insane, and interruption is tantamount to suicide. She does nothing without reason, not even unreasonable things. As you may imagine, there are those that would see her done harm. Everywhere. She is certain they are out there. Waiting She cares for others about as far as she can throw them. Which is to say that she does not care for others. She will be the first to point out your faults, often in neatly detailed lists, starting with your birth. You probably can't help it, but you should know it was wrong. And you should be ashamed. When she makes a joke it is dry. Like a desert. And you were probably the butt of it. Francesca smokes rolled tobacco leaves, largely because they provide a source of ignition for her various explosives. She enjoys, yes I said enjoys, cooking. Almost as much as she enjoys telling you what small fluffy creature is in it. Cute bunny tonight.[/sblock]

**Ches takes a long drag off her cigarette**
I think they are probably savages. Likely poorly educated and odorous. If our luck holds, they will probably also be aggressive, loud and foul-mannered. I am so _dearly_ looking forward to working in _another_ shanty town without proper amenities.

But I fear the Surgeon may be right. Maybe they brought a little bit of stability with them. Let's just hope they pay well. And that they stock ammonium nitrate. I am painfully low again.
**Ches glares at the imp**


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

"Stability?! HA!" Sister #1 take a break from her full-frontal combat with her twin. "What makes you think that? It's a madhouse in Bloomten! PERFECT opportunity for...for..."

"Opportunity!" replies #2 in response. "It is during periods of social upheaval and anarchy when the masses will congregate in order to take advantage of the weak. And it seems you are bound for the same destination as my sibling and I. Allow me to introduce us...I'm _Ujinn Raavna_, "Silver Lips" in the king's tongue, and this is my sister _Grevitch, _"The Box." And who might you be?"


----------



## Phesic (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been named Surgeon or Doc or Patches.  What you wish to call me is your choice.

Surgeon shrugs and extends what *might* be a hand.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

"Hey, smokie, can I bum a fag?" The imp eyes Ches in return and offers a quick wink.


----------



## trolled (Aug 27, 2011)

"Insanity is stability. At least you know what to expect," turning to the imp, Ches replies, "It looks like you have fag covered, my infernal chum." With a flourish, and a bit of magic, Ches levitates one of her hand-rolled cigarettes toward the imp,"With my compliments, and the same to your master."


----------



## Blutspitze (Aug 27, 2011)

I hereby retcon in the introduction of my awesomely hilarious character.  Instead of being at the bar as in the e-mails you were sending (sadly would've been far funnier) we'll just go with the wagon.  Speaking of, is there a big red stripe on the side of said wagon?  Otherwise the A-team thing is odd....









*OOC:*


Standing in one corner of the wagon (or what little passes for a corner in an object that tends to be round) sat Falkrunn Stonearch, though anyone who knew of dwarves would likely assume he was sitting.  Short and thin even by Dwarven standards at 4'3" and barely 145 pounds, Falkrunn was about as unintimidating as a dwarf could get before somehow becoming a gnome (and it's totally not Danny projecting or anything like that.....totally).  Nonetheless he carried himself well, had his favorite, though slightly dirtied, armor and shield, and, standing in his 'corner' sharpened his battleaxe with great care.  Her name was Carsys, and they had indeed been through a great deal together.

Born to the Stonearch clan, he was initially 'raised' as a doll for his siblings.  His parents couldn't deal with having such a small dwarf (irony much?) bear their name.  Growing up was therefore a struggle, to say the least.  5 brothers and 6 sisters, all of whom were at least twice as big, was difficult.  To make it worse, Falkurrn was the second eldest... and still the smallest...*sigh*...It took years to get accepted by his family and even longer to be accepted by the rest of society.  For the longest time people didn't know his name, preferring the term of endearment of 'runt'.  Taking it all to heart, knowing that one day he'd be able to strike back (a la the Empire), he trained and trained and eventually managed to enter the local knight academy, graduating with highest honors.

He became the biggest (obviously not physically) up and coming knight in the king's guard.  After several years, a conspiracy was thwarted to kill the king, but Falkrunn was framed.  He was forced off the guard and left to fend for himself.  Soon enough he found his current work as a mercenary, using his skills to help whatever team he was assigned.  Now, having travelled with these.... people... for some time he thought this was the group that could finally help him get back at all those who framed him and show them what's really what.  For now, he gets to deal with a nutty pyromaniac, a giant rock guy who IS OBVIOUSLY NOT DWARVEN WORK, and one of those pointy-eared guys who just wants to stab everything.... joy be to Kord putting me with these nutjobs.  What did he ever do to deserve this?







*sigh*...  Of course the Orcs are savages.  Otherwise they'd be in a NICE wagon, not this piece of crap with all of our happy faces.  Particularly YOURS (looking at no one in particular).  Anyone only becomes a problem for us if they want to.  We can't be those who go looking for trouble... *ahem!!!!, glaring at Chess*  In the meantime, ladies, what can you tell us about this Bloomten?  Where can we find these 'opportunities' *complete with giant finger air quotes*?  We gotta GET SOME OPPORTUNITY!!! (his tiny fury awesomely visible)


----------



## Phesic (Aug 28, 2011)

I turn towards the sister pointedly..I'm actually wondering what sort of bloke this "Stump" character is.  I supose it might be too much to hope that you two have heard of him...

[sblock=Doc's attitude towards the dwarf]An interesting study... a dwarf dwarf.  I've seen his insides more than I care to admit since he always seems to get himself skewered.  I'm pretty sure I've put everything back in it's correct place.[/sblock]


----------



## trolled (Aug 29, 2011)

"I'm sure this whole community is as ripe with opportunity as it is with filth. And disease. We're all going to end up face down in a gutter somewhere. Intestines more outside than inside. Or worse, we'll do that ourselves from the cholera. Yes, I'm terribly excited to be here."


----------



## Phesic (Aug 29, 2011)

I look at Chess
Do not fret Ches. My skills will be adequate to keep the common and uncommon diseases at bay, even a sword point or two.  As to the filth, you are on your own.


----------



## Blutspitze (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with our rocky friend here; what does anyone know about this "Stump" fella.  I don't get involved with people that I don't know... Reputation is one thing, and I ain't been a hood long, but I still think that we can make sure of our client's intentions before we offer our bank to them.

He continues to stand in his 'corner', dutifully sharpening his axe, and eyeing the orc sisters... probably wondering if they are part of this takeover......


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 31, 2011)

trolled said:


> "Insanity is stability. At least you know what to expect," turning to the imp, Ches replies, "It looks like you have fag covered, my infernal chum." With a flourish, and a bit of magic, Ches levitates one of her hand-rolled cigarettes toward the imp,"With my compliments, and the same to your master."




Taking a long hit from the well-made smoke, the imp billows the fumes out through his ears and tips an imaginary hat at the courteous teifling. "Ahhhh, now that's the stuff, thanks doll. You can't find Malborro around here anymore. Damn freakin' shame 'bout that." And he turns to focus out the rear of the wagon. "Damn freakin' shame...."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 31, 2011)

Phesic said:


> I turn towards the sister pointedly..I'm actually wondering what sort of bloke this "Stump" character is. I supose it might be too much to hope that you two have heard of him...






Blutspitze said:


> *sigh*... Of course the Orcs are savages. Otherwise they'd be in a NICE wagon, not this piece of crap with all of our happy faces. Particularly YOURS (looking at no one in particular). Anyone only becomes a problem for us if they want to. We can't be those who go looking for trouble... *ahem!!!!, glaring at Chess* In the meantime, ladies, what can you tell us about this Bloomten? Where can we find these 'opportunities' *complete with giant finger air quotes*? We gotta GET SOME OPPORTUNITY!!! (his tiny fury awesomely visible)




_The Box_ speaks up, "Bloomten is to Scandria... 







*OOC:*


 the local lands 





 what Sigil is to the rest of the planes." 

"Oh, dear sister! I've never heard you speak in metaphor before! Mayhaps our years of exchange have finally begun to bear fruit? Exactly what is the similarity you so wonderfully describe?"

_The Box_ furrows her exceptional brow, dips her head somewhat and snorts. "I dunno. I thought it just sounded good." _Silver Lips_ touches her index and middle fingers to her forehead as her eyes squeeze shut in obvious derision, but _The Box_ then blurts, "Oh, I know! They both have BARS! YEAH!!!" And with that, she pulls a wineskin from her belt and takes a long pull.

"I apologize for my sister's lack of vocabulary," _Silver Lips_ quietly sighs. "Bloomten is like any other outland village...overseen by none, taxed by many, and incapable of defending itself from the regular maurading bands of kobolds, goblins, and, as in this case, orcs that roam the wilderness, scavenging and pillaging whereever they go. The loggers and farmers fell to them a few weeks ago as Stump and his clods blitzed through the area. They'll likely stay put for a few months until the local resources dry up. In the meantime, word's gotten out that there's work to be had, everything from body work to hijacking, from snatch and grabs to prostitution. Stump may be ruthless, but he's a righteous purse and has a great reputation among clients as someone who can always get the mark, no matter the challenge."


----------



## Blutspitze (Aug 31, 2011)

And the hand of God comes down upon the imp, slapping him across his stupid imp face.

SHHHHH!!!  Stop staring at the figurative back of the wagon (aka the literal monitor) and go snorkeling and/or jet skiing.  Then eat lobster at the beach.  That is all.

The hand gives a thumbs up and the vulcan 'live long and prosper' before vanishing just as it had appeared.

The orc sisters get the same.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 1, 2011)

trolled said:


> "I'm sure this whole community is as ripe with opportunity as it is with filth. And disease. We're all going to end up face down in a gutter somewhere. Intestines more outside than inside. Or worse, we'll do that ourselves from the cholera. Yes, I'm terribly excited to be here."






Phesic said:


> I look at Chess
> Do not fret Ches. My skills will be adequate to keep the common and uncommon diseases at bay, even a sword point or two. As to the filth, you are on your own.




Rag Man seems to somehow catch on to this piece of the conversation. "Diiiirty, FIIIIllllthy, yes! You're excited, yes? Yes! Yes, you are, devil-girl, the gutter is where the coin is, where the rats is, where tomorrow is, yesssss...." And, turning to face Surgeon: "On your own, yes. Always on my own, alone, the lone one, lonely, only me. But you..." Clarity seems to creep into the man's eyes for the breifest moment as he stares the warforged in the eyes. "You know exactly what I mean. Don't you." A statement, not a question. And as sudden as the diatribe began, he returns to his mutterings and general stinkery.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> I agree with our rocky friend here.












*OOC:*


 Is Surgeon more mechanical or stone-golem looking? I've the traditional cyborg-looking imprint in my brain...correct me if I'm wrong.

Also - I need pictures of Surgeon, Mal, and Falkrunn. Big D - please also send me your CB file of Falkrunn.

Lastly - don't worry, I/we are totally enjoying the day. Today was the first pseudo-down-day... we got a thundershower come through, so spent some time inside playing games, and tonight my folks came over and spent a few hours hangin out. They just left and the kids are in the tub. Trust me, I'm not wasting any part of this trip - it's been a blast so far!


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Surgeon more mechanical or stone-golem looking? I've the traditional cyborg-looking imprint in my brain...correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...




The imp and orcs still got pimp slapped by god.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 1, 2011)

I couldn't find an image for Falkruun that I really liked that worked just right so you'll have to use some imagination (i.e. axe, plate armor, shield.)

[sblock=Falkruun]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

That's most of the demeanor and size I want.  Smaller than normal, but still really gruff.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Surgeon more mechanical or stone-golem looking? I've the traditional cyborg-looking imprint in my brain...correct me if I'm wrong.




The pic in the character builder file will do or the one I sent you.  whichever works for you.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Phesic said:


> The pic in the character builder file will do or the one I sent you. whichever works for you.




[sblock=CB pic of Surgeon]




[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 3, 2011)

*GM:*   In post #1, I'm inserting text write-ups of all your characters to be used when botting. Please check what I've written up and sanity check against your character sheets. For both Fran and Surgeon, I bought daggers; for Falkrunn I bought a hand axe - update your own characters. *Surgeon needs a theme.*


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 3, 2011)

Just 30 minutes from Bloomten at this speed and not ten minutes after passing the overturned cart, your wagon comes to an abrupt halt. The liquored-up-suddenly-sober driver calls over his shoulder. "Had'rak up ahead it looks like, havin' some fun with another local I'll wager." Through holes in the sides of the wagon, you can see a group of orcs surrounding a single human male. His battle-ready posture sayss he's either well equipped to deal with the threat or simply unconcerned, and the orcs either don't seem to care or understand. Mal's outstanding vision picks out shadowed chainmail armour and a sword scabbard tucked underneath the man's cloak, neither of which has yet been spotted by the orcs. Of greatest interest, however, is the the man’s right hand, or, aptly, the lack thereof, and the handaxe-sized blade that has taken its place. This, too, is discretely hidden in the folds of the man's outerwear.

At the man's feet, a body lies sprawled, fresh blood still pumping from the arrow sticking out of his neck, the body making its final twitches as life ebbs away. "I won't be so easy pickins there, leatherface," he hollers, addressing one of the six further back in the trees, armed with a bow. "At least your five friends here have the common decency to meet their prey face-to-face. What'll it be, boys?" At that, the man's face becomes a wicked grin and he brings his axe-hand to bear. 

"Oi, thar's a livin' legend if eva me eyes 'ave seen one!" the gnome, jumping to his feet, swears aloud. "I's got 10 coin that that's 'atchet!"

A fight is likely to begin not 20 feet from where you sit...whatcha gonna do?

[sblock=dont' forget knowledge checks]
Feel free to use skills often during the game. For example, your own streetwise or diplomacy abilities to generate more info from the other riders, or history to see what else your characters may know about Bloomten, the Had'rak, or Mr. 'atchet, for example. [/sblock]


----------



## Phesic (Sep 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *GM:*   *Surgeon needs a theme.*




Dune Trader


----------



## Phesic (Sep 4, 2011)

I see that some fleshies have the common sense to augment their bodies appropriately.
Turning to Mal.
Perhaps you should steal into the forest and root out this archer.  I'd hate to see such an entertaining show be shortened with a well placed arrow
Turning back to Ches
I really hope this finishes quickly, I'm wondering if I can stitch together that poor sot on the ground.


I climb out of the wagon to get a better look.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 4, 2011)

Fal peers out the wagon looking at the man now surrounded.  He then turns his head toward the gnome.

Sorry, my tiny friend, I don't think that anyone is going to disagree with you on who that is.

He gathers up his axes and prepares to jump out after Surgeon.

At the very least SOMEone has to make sure our medic doesn't go alone.  And we'll have to negotiate payment from someone too.  Whose got that?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 5, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Fal peers out the wagon looking at the man now surrounded. He then turns his head toward the gnome.
> 
> Sorry, my tiny friend, I don't think that anyone is going to disagree with you on who that is.
> 
> ...






Phesic said:


> Turning to Mal.
> Perhaps you should steal into the forest and root out this archer. I'd hate to see such an entertaining show be shortened with a well placed arrow
> Turning back to Ches
> I really hope this finishes quickly, I'm wondering if I can stitch together that poor sot on the ground.
> I climb out of the wagon to get a better look.




Not the first time for some of you, you're off the wagon, though this time it's not booze. 

New Map 

The orcs are circling, trying to goad the one-axed man into a misstep. "Enough dancing, ladies. Either take your best shot or see how fast you can run." Reaching beneath his cloak, with his one-and-only-free-hand, he deftly draws his shortsword from its scabbard, a yellow-green ooze dripping from its blade. "Who'd like a taste of the last fool that crossed me?"

[sblock=stuff]
- I was waiting for at least one additional post beyond phesic's to determine what the group would do. Once I have at least 2 people on the same sheet of music as to what to do next, I'll move things along.
- Unless things force itself upon you, you're not in combat, though the orcs and 'atchet may be shortly. If you want to jump in, feel free. Normally I'd roll initiative for everyone, but not this time.
- Only because Warren's on his trip, I moved Mal in the underbrush.
- If there are trees in the way (i.e., most of the map), it's difficult terrain. Use common sense.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phesic (Sep 6, 2011)

Surgeon will take a seat on the log around E-11 to watch, but will prepare his crossbow on his lap in case the orcs get it in their mind to attack us.

To no one in particular I say


An axe for a hand... That seems mighty useful.  Note to self, research detachable hands.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surgeon will take a seat on the log around E-11 to watch, but will prepare his crossbow on his lap in case the orcs get it in their mind to attack us.
> 
> To no one in particular I say
> 
> ...




Stepping forward to take in the show, Surgeon swings his size 18 leg over the fallen tree and somehow appears to look comfortable as his friends move closer.

Not known for their patience, the orcs decide it's time to strike, with Whack leading the charge, much to his chagrin. The cloaked human spins to the side and deftly swipes at Whack's heel, slicing the tendons along the back of the leg. A frenzy ensues with all the sword-wielding orcs charging into the fray. Obviously allowing them to gather close and taking their wild slices in stride, a thunderclap suddenly peals across the area and you barely manage to see the whirling dervish that is Hatchet finish a full 360, taking swipes at and landing blows on 3 of the orcs, including the already lame Whack, leaving him within inches of his life.

Hatchet bends and cracks his neck loudly. "I see you brought the peanut gallery to watch," eyeing your group at the fallen tree. "Since my doorman is unable to collect the usual fee," he says, thumbing at the fresh corpse on the ground, "I suggest either you aid me or be on your way. HA!" and he resumes his fight with the Had'rak.

New Map


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 7, 2011)

Fal grabs up his axe and cracks his neck, strolling up to G7.

Fine blade hand, Hatchet, whatever.  But only if we get to take up that fee in his stead.

He raises his axe and brings it to bear upon Whack.









*OOC:*


Basic attack on Whack
Activate Defender's Aura; working against Whack and Crunch, activates if either one attacks someone besides me or shifts/moves away
If the Battle Guardian attack (opportunity from Aura) misses, triggering enemy still takes 4







Let's do this, gentlemen!!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Fal grabs up his axe and cracks his neck, strolling up to G7.
> 
> Fine blade hand, Hatchet, whatever. But only if we get to take up that fee in his stead.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*   Defender's Aura doesn't function on marked creatures, which is the yellow cross on the 3 orcs struck by Hatchet.

Also - if he were your ally, you would have had flank with Hatchet - be sure to add "w/ CA" in either your roll or OOC area so I don't have to double check if you included it for the future.      

Sure of himself and his dwarven axe, Falkrunn enters the fray. Though unable to work in a true combination with Hatchet and assist each other in combat, he buries his axe deep in Whack's back, nearly rending the entire shoulder from the body. 

"Careful there, dwarf...try not to get any blood on the cloak, ok?"

"And what's this of a fee?! HA!"

And Hatchet does what he does best. While his axe-hand sails past Whack's head, his short sword makes short work of the rest of the orc, cleanly separating its head from its body, which for fun he hits like a bat and ball with his axe, landing the head in Bash's free hand.

"And then there were five...."

Up next - the orcs, then Surgeon, should he wish to act...


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *GM:*   Defender's Aura doesn't function on marked creatures, which is the yellow cross on the 3 orcs struck by Hatchet.




Ohhh... see no one told me that.  But now we know.  Yay.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Ohhh... see no one told me that. But now we know. Yay.




[sblock=DOH!] Well, it does say so in the description, and I typed it in your character's cheat sheet...  Don't worry - I learned the hard way with my Cavalier, too. [/sblock]

        *GM:*   orcs will go in the morning - i'm whooped and headed to bed.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Well, it does say so in the description, and I typed it in your character's cheat sheet...












*OOC:*


I do know that, I was referring to the yellow crosses indicating a marked enemy.  That is what I did not know.







I hate to be picky, but you're the one who told us to s*&% or get off the figurative pot and help you.   It is, after all, quite rare for help in this world to come for free.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 7, 2011)

I will admit, I'm not eager to see you die

I cast *Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula*

s I walk to g-10 and sit down again.









*OOC:*


_You channel the energy of your infusion into your target's armor, providing lasting protection._
*Encounter (Special)** ♦ Arcane*
*Minor Action**
Close* burst 5
*Target* Hatchet
*Effect* The target gains a +1 power bonus to AC until the end of the encounter,  and you expend an infusion crafted with your Healing Infusion class  feature. The target can end the bonus as a free action to gain temporary  hit points equal to its healing surge value + your Constitution  modifier.







but battle is so messy.









*OOC:*















*OOC:*















*OOC:*


 Standard Action: Aggravating force on CRUNCH

1[W] + Intelligence modifier force  damage, and the next ally to attack the target before the end of your  next turn gains a +2 power bonus to the attack roll.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Paying no heed to his fallen comrade, Crunch moves into flank with Smash and the four of them try to cut Hatchet further down. Crunch and Bash manage to connect while an arrow whizzes by their collective heads from Shoot. Hatchet seems all the more emboldened and eggs them on.

Next up, Surgeon (already posted)...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Phesic said:


> I will admit, I'm not eager to see you die
> 
> I cast *Healing Infusion: Resistive Formula*
> 
> ...




As the warforged's infusion finds its mark, Hatchet's already dark armor seems to gain substance, subtley becoming one with its wearer. Nearly simultaneously, a rush of air crosses the gap between Surgeon and the orcs as he makes his way across the trail. It whips up leaves and other debris and plants itself smack in Crunch's face, bloodying and disorenting him briefly, allowing others to make their strikes against him with ease.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 -- 'atchet!

Initiative
Ches
Mal
Falkrunn
Hatchet
Orcs
Surgeon

PCs
Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp
Surgeon -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp
Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp
Falkrunn -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp

Enemies
Hatchet -- 36 dmg, +1 AC (resistive infusion)
Crunch -- 24 dmg, bloodied, next ally to hit him is at +2
Smash -- 
Bash -- 12 dmg
Whack -- 40 dmg, DEAD 
Smack -- 
Shoot -- 

Round 1 - Hatchet and the orcs go at it, Whack nearly dead and slowed

Round 2 - picks up at Falkrunn's turn

Falkrunn - MBA Whack, 7 dmg

Hatchet - dbl strike Whack, miss and hit, 12 dmg, Whack dead

Shoot - fires arrow at Hatchet, misses
Rest of the Orcs - 2 hit, 2 miss, 21 combined dmg to Hatchet

Surgeon - Resistive Infusion Hatchet, +1 AC, Aggravating Force on Crunch, hits for 12 dmg,  next ally to hit Crunch gets +2 hit

Round 3

Ches - 

Mal -  

Falkrunn - 


[/sblock]

 New Map 

Up next: Ches, Mal, and Falkrunn


----------



## trolled (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm certain this Hatchet... thing... lost his marbles along with his hand. Perhaps we should do the charitable thing after all. I'll pull him out of the fire... so to speak.

Ches' eyes glow brighter than usual as she...









*OOC:*


Standard: Cast Fountain of Flame centered on Hatchet.
Area Burst 1, enemies only. Miss half.
Move: D5.
Additionally, if Shoot (and only Shoot) attacks me, I use Infernal Wrath.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

trolled said:


> Move: D5.




        *GM:*   looks like you can only get as far as E6 or D6 with a move of 6, going around the south side of the log (note the difficult terrain of the log itself, if that's what you were going for). Preference?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

trolled said:


> I'm certain this Hatchet... thing... lost his marbles along with his hand. Perhaps we should do the charitable thing after all. I'll pull him out of the fire... so to speak.
> 
> Ches' eyes glow brighter than usual as she...
> 
> ...




A veritible tower of flame roars skyward, surrounding Hatchet and all the orcs assailing him. The pungent smell assails your nostrils as hundreds of pounds of orc flesh are roasted alive, taking Whack's life (who collapses on the already fallen Crunch) and bloodying the rest. 

Hatchet, professional that he his, covers his eyes, closes his mouth, and waits for the inferno to pass, which it does as fast as it came. He lifts his chin and his watery eyes oogle the tiefling.

"YOU, young lady, play my kinda game! Hoh-yeah! How I LOVE the smell of napalm in the morning!"

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 -- 'atchet!

Initiative
Ches
Mal
Falkrunn
Hatchet
Orcs
Surgeon

PCs
Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp
Surgeon -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp
Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp
Falkrunn -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp

Enemies
Hatchet -- 57 dmg, +1 AC (resistive infusion)
Crunch -- 41 dmg, DEAD 
Smash -- 17 dmg, bloodied
Bash -- 20 dmg, bloodied
Whack -- 40 dmg, DEAD 
Smack -- 17 dmg, bloodied
Shoot -- 

Round 1 - Hatchet and the orcs go at it, Whack nearly dead and slowed

Round 2 - picks up at Falkrunn's turn

Falkrunn - MBA Whack, 7 dmg

Hatchet - dbl strike Whack, miss and hit, 12 dmg, Whack dead

Shoot - fires arrow at Hatchet, misses
Rest of the Orcs - 2 hit, 2 miss, 21 combined dmg to Hatchet

Surgeon - Resistive Infusion Hatchet, +1 AC, Aggravating Force on Crunch, hits for 12 dmg, next ally to hit Crunch gets +2 hit

Round 3

Ches - Fountain of Fire vs. remaining melee orcs, hit 3, miss Bash (half dmg), 17 fire dmg, kills Whack, prep infernal wrath vs. Shoot

Mal - 

Falkrunn - 

Hatchet - 


[/sblock]

 New Map 

Up Next: Mal, Falkrun, Hatchet


----------



## trolled (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whoops. D5 should be *D12*.
My burst is a zone, lasting until end of encounter. Enemies entering or ending turns inside it take 5 fire. Maximum of once per turn.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

trolled said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Whoops. D5 should be *D12*.
> My burst is a zone, lasting until end of encounter. Enemies entering or ending turns inside it take 5 fire. Maximum of once per turn.




        *GM:*   map fixed      

For reasons best left unknown, Ches makes her way over to the wagon's horse, sharing the square with it, whispering dark nothings into its ear...


----------



## trolled (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice horse. You'll take the arrows for me, won't you?


----------



## whardell (Sep 9, 2011)

*Doin' what the Toaster Ordered*

"Go attack the Archer it says, protect my rusty butt it says...  Since when do I take orders from the Toaster?"

Mal Pops Aspect of the Charging Cheese (RAM) (Which actually is just always up)

Mal Charges to A8

He brings his heavy black axe in a wicked arc down upon the archer.  He follows through with his elven handaxe.









*OOC:*


My Charge Attacks knock the target prone (assuming the aspect is up which it always is)

My secondary attack only procs on a hit, so it will always have ca (from the proneness)







Assuming the creature doesn't die from the First Hit, and that the second attack hits, I will use Surprise Strike to dazed the now proned orc.

***The following is said in Elven, don't read it unless you speak it***
[sblock]Gotta admit, the toaster had a good plan.[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 9, 2011)

whardell said:


> "Go attack the Archer it says, protect my rusty butt it says... Since when do I take orders from the Toaster?"
> 
> Mal Pops Aspect of the Charging Cheese (RAM) (Which actually is just always up)
> 
> ...




Fingers light on the string...the tension on the bow steadies my arm...I can feel the tickle of the feather on my cheek...control the breathing now...steady...steady......

Not so much as hearing a branch rustle behind him, Shoot feels the arrow loose early from the weapon, but in an entirely uncontrolled manner. How? I was ready to fire... Huh - that's my bow on the ground. And my arm. Oh there's my other arm. Maybe I should just lie down with them and sleeep....sleeeeeeppppp.

Mal hacks and cleaves at the archer, taking him down in one fierce maneuver. It is glorious, and gruesome, but effective, to behold.

[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #1 -- 'atchet!*

*Initiative*
*Ches*
*Mal*
*Falkrunn*
*Hatchet*
*Orcs*
*Surgeon*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp*
*Surgeon -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp*
*Falkrunn -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*

*Enemies*
*Hatchet -- 57 dmg, +1 AC (resistive infusion)*
*Crunch -- 41 dmg, DEAD *
*Smash -- 17 dmg, bloodied*
*Bash -- 20 dmg, bloodied*
*Whack -- 40 dmg, DEAD *
*Smack -- 17 dmg, bloodied*
*Shoot -- 33 dmg, DEAD*

*Round 1 - Hatchet and the orcs go at it, Whack nearly dead and slowed*

*Round 2 - picks up at Falkrunn's turn*

*Falkrunn - MBA Whack, 7 dmg*

*Hatchet - dbl strike Whack, miss and hit, 12 dmg, Whack dead*

*Shoot - fires arrow at Hatchet, misses*
*Rest of the Orcs - 2 hit, 2 miss, 21 combined dmg to Hatchet*

*Surgeon - Resistive Infusion Hatchet, +1 AC, Aggravating Force on Crunch, hits for 12 dmg, next ally to hit Crunch gets +2 hit*

*Round 3*

*Ches - Fountain of Fire vs. remaining melee orcs, hit 3, miss Bash (half dmg), 17 fire dmg, kills Whack, prep infernal wrath vs. Shoot*

*Mal - hacks and hacks again at Shoot, killing him in one turn*

*Falkrunn - *

*Hatchet - *


[/sblock]

New Map 

Up next: Falkrun, Hatchet


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming that Mal's ambiguous use of 'Toaster' as a somewhat ambiguous term of endearment for one character present refers to Surgeon







That toaster has saved that bony thing you call a butt many a time, drow.  For now let's give him the benefit of the doubt, yea?  But lets first deal with these stupid orcs.









*OOC:*


Move to I6
MBA against Smack, adding Power Attack (+1W) if it hits
Activate Defender's Aura and pre-roll Battle Guardian















*OOC:*


Yay!!!  Smack Explodes!!!!!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 9, 2011)

Falkrunn dances around the side of Whack and takes him apart, opening the flaming orc up wide from neck to navel.

Hatchet follows up with his own 1-2 slice-and-dice, sending Bash off to join the faithfully departed in the orcish afterlife. Leaving just a bloody, burnt Smash.

"I geev it up!" he pleads in broken King's, "We wait for peoples here. Keep lawbodies out. We told easy job! Please, I take you to bossman? I say great story of killing, power! Yes? .... No?"

Stepping from the smouldering remains, Hatchet laughs. "Sure you lousy excuse for a gate guard. Sure, 'take us to your leader,' the great and powerful Stump, right?"

Smash's eyes go wide. "Stump! Yes! He finds food and gold and food... and food for us! And gold! Stump thinks...."

"Stump thinks?" Hatchet

"Yes."

"Thinks what?"

"Thinks _what?_" Smash queries in reply.

"What does Stump think??"

"Sometimes," comes the barely-intelligent answer.

Shaking his head to clear the growning ache between his temples, Hatchet turns to you. "Ok. Stop. Nevermind. Yes, let's go see Stump."

Turning to you, he continues, "Well, I've no beef with a street thug who otherwise could have been killed by a rabid dog. Irregardlessly, thanks for the help there. Only so many nicks and scratches a man can take before death of a thousand paper cuts overwhelms." He takes out a small vial from inside his cloak, pops the cork with his thumb, and knocks back the contents in two large gulps, tossing the glass into the brush. "Oh yeah, hits the spot. Not quite the kick of a decent barrel of _Klemcha'a_, but it'll have to do."

"You chums headed into town? Lookin' for work, no doubt. Me and Jeeves here," thumbing his partner's corpse on the ground, "were headed to see ol' Stumpy on a job of our own...looks like I'll be gettin' his share of the take." He reaches down to pull the leather backpack off Jeeves and slips it over his shoulder.

[sblock=FOR MAL'S EYES ONLY]
A small teddybear slips the remaining way out of the bag as Hatchet picks it up. It remains covered by most of the orc bodies in the way, its faux fur scorched in numerous places. Hatchet apparently didn't see it. [/sblock]

"Comon. Lemme buy you guys a drink..." And he starts off toward Bloomten on foot, prodding the sullen Smash ahead of him.

        *GM:*   Time for any intermittant banter you like. When it looks like you're done, you'll arrive in town.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 10, 2011)

It looks like you have an interesting story to tell
Eying his hand
I look forward to hearing it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=spoon feeding]
PbPs give you the distinct opportunity to really role play, even more so than at the table, as you have ample time to think up exactly what and how your character might converse with others. Along with that, there is plenty of opportunity to make skill checks to see how you're doing. 

I'm not going to spoon feed things to you (Phesic!).      If you have things you want to ask, please do so. Describe how you're interacting with Hatchet (or anyone). Make diplomacy, history, streetwise, bluff checks. Let me know what you want to know by role play and OOCs. 

Based on your one-liner to him, the likely response would be a shrug.

No one has made a single skill check yet to know anything about anyone.

Remember, too, I'm allowing skill checks for stunts. If you want to slide down the bannister using athletics as a minor before your charge attack, try it. If it's a good roll, maybe you'll hit and knock the bad guy prone (and if it really sucks, maybe you'll fall off too soon and land on your own blade). 

So, bottom line: more role play, more descriptions, more questions, more skill checks.

Please.  
[/sblock]


----------



## whardell (Sep 10, 2011)

That fight was, well... fought.  If not well fought if you catch my meaning.  You all go on ahead, Ill cover our tracks in case anything comes looking.

Mal sets about giving the Orcs their last rites.  In the way of Gruumsh, he poses them holding their weapons as if poised to attack.  Further he removes one eye of each as a sign of their bravery.  He leaves them unburied so as their strength might pass into the sinews of the scavengers that feast upon them.

After that he does his best to mask the tracks of the party, making their number and make up hard to guess should anyone study the area.  [Nature]

Assuming Hatchet does nothing for his comrade, Mal places two coppers on his eyes, and leaves him be.

I try to get a decent look at Hatchet's Hatchet hand to see how its attached.

DMS EYE ONLY[sblock] I try to swipe the teddy bear without anyone being the wiser.  Roll for me if you need to.  Assuming success, I will try to put it back in Hatchet's pack with a note saying "He fell out back there, he seemed important to you, but I didn't want to call attention to it" - Mal[/sblock]


----------



## Phesic (Sep 10, 2011)

So, I understand your name is Hatchet.  Was your augmentation purposeful or did it come about by... incident









*OOC:*


Heal check to see how his hatchet is attached and an arcana check to see if it's magical.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 11, 2011)

whardell said:


> That fight was, well... fought. If not well fought if you catch my meaning. You all go on ahead, Ill cover our tracks in case anything comes looking.
> 
> Mal sets about giving the Orcs their last rites. In the way of Gruumsh, he poses them holding their weapons as if poised to attack. Further he removes one eye of each as a sign of their bravery. He leaves them unburied so as their strength might pass into the sinews of the scavengers that feast upon them.
> 
> ...




Taken aback by Mal's efforts and knowledge of orcish 'burial' rites, Smash is moved and stays behind to help arrange his fellow Had'rak. Collecting up a few things from them, he presents them to Mal. "You take these. War wins." There's not much - Shoot's longbow, a few battered longswords, and some coin (totaling 45sp and 2gp). He hands them to you not so much as a question of whether you want them, but as a matter of fact - they're yours, you earned them.

Watching with detached interest, Hatchet smiles as Mal places the coppers on Jeeves' eyes. "For the boatman, eh? Haven't seen that done in a long time. Nice touch, appreciate the concern. Jeeves was a good enough guy, what little time I spent with 'im. Only been together a few days on our way to Stump. Lucky shot from that bow, took him right out. Just goes to show ya - one day yer here, and the next..." He trails off, staring down at his not-quite-a-hand hand. "Comon, let's go."

Satisfied with the bodies' arrangements, the group begins to set off for town while Mal stays behind to disguise the area to confuse anyone who might do some snooping. The remaining occupants of the wagon meanwhile climb back or remain onboard while the driver prepares the wagon for the rest of the short journey to Bloomten. Hacking another ball of phelgm from the unknown depths of his lungs, he urges the horse forward. For those paying attention, the horse seems to look back for a brief moment and catch Ches' eye and give the tiefling a quick wink before continuing its trot westward. 

        *GM:*   more on Hatchet's hatchet to follow...


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 12, 2011)

After a quick post-battle rest spent cleaning off and sharpening Carsys, Fal looks up to the rest of the part briefly.  He stands, kicks several of the Orcs (prior to Mal's rites, naturally).

You and your brethren fought well, Smash.  It's unfortunate that we were better.

 Looking back at the rest of the party, Fal can't help but think about how he ended up here, with this rag-tag band.  Eh.  It certainly wasn't a bad situation to be in.  He knew that, if he really worked at it, he'd eventually get his chance at the conspirators who killed his king.  This Stump guy, though, and now Hatchet... Can't help but worry what we're getting ourselves into. 

Fal tightens his already firm grip on Carsys and looks at Hatchet and Smash.

So, gents.  Anything you can tell us about Stump?  What kind of work is he offering to people in the area?

Fal quiets his voice and looks to and speaks just the other party members...

What do you all think of this Hatchet guy?  Are you sure we can trust him now?

I roll endurance because I can.  And have little else to roll on.  I'm probably dealing with hanging out with a Tiefling Pyromaniac.  Yes.  That works.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 12, 2011)

Phesic said:


> So, I understand your name is Hatchet. Was your augmentation purposeful or did it come about by... incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The staccato beat of Surgeon's ever-present clump-thump, clump-thump is nary the only sound present as the party ambles towards Bloomten and the wagon disappears into the distance. Obviously trying to get a better look at Hatchet's blade, he abruptly stops short and regards the disfigured warforged.

"Look, if you're staring, then it means you have no idea who I am. Name's Hatchet. Yeah, original I know. But it's not like people like us get to pick our names. This?" he says, lifting his arm up for all to see, the folds of his cloak falling downward exposing where wrist becomes weapon, "this is a memory. A reminder. And a warning. A memory of what can happen when a team decides individual goals are more important that the job. A reminder to never, ever again allow myself to get into that position. And a warning to gnolls everywhere, not to ever f--- with me. Ever."

(this is a partial post - more to follow later)


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 13, 2011)

Post #57 continued

If you weren't street-hardened types, the look of Hatchet's arm might cause you to wretch. The arm-proper ends about 2 inches or so above where his wrist should be. A stained, filthy, otherwise benign axe-head is affixed to a simple wooden shaft, which disappears beneath an inch or so of scar tissue. The end of his forearm is actually wider than near the elbow...Surgeon guesses the handle must be buried at least halfway up the arm to cause such a bulge, causing the bones to widen and stretch against the skin. Nothing magical seems to be holding it in place; at least it's not giving off any aura that can be detected. 

"I was the last to survive. They tortured all of us...cut off body parts now and then and feasted on them before our eyes. Used this very blade, over and over. Legend has it there were 10 of 'em. Legend has it ol' Hatchet gave it to every last one of 'em with their own blade. Funny, legends. Part truth, part bullsh-t. Heh."

"Well, nevermind me - what's your story, Trainwreck? You look like Moradin's worst nightmare came to life and then puked you out on the world. Makes my hand look like this year's fashion statement."

"And you, Fireball?" Hatchet asks the demure tiefling with a sly look in his eye. "Where'd you learn to burn like that? Not something you see every day..."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 13, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> After a quick post-battle rest spent cleaning off and sharpening Carsys, Fal looks up to the rest of the part briefly. He stands, kicks several of the Orcs (prior to Mal's rites, naturally).
> 
> You and your brethren fought well, Smash. It's unfortunate that we were better.





"You fights better. I's not fighter, I make stick and stakes pointy for others." He points to the POS longsword at his side. "Not mine. Wish I's was better...." He trails off, head lowered as the beaten, dejected thing that he is (in Falkrunn's eyes at least), and drags his feet as he walks on back toward town.



Blutspitze said:


> Looking back at the rest of the party, Fal can't help but think about how he ended up here, with this rag-tag band. Eh. It certainly wasn't a bad situation to be in. He knew that, if he really worked at it, he'd eventually get his chance at the conspirators who killed his king. This Stump guy, though, and now Hatchet... Can't help but worry what we're getting ourselves into.
> 
> Fal tightens his already firm grip on Carsys and looks at Hatchet and Smash.
> 
> So, gents. Anything you can tell us about Stump? What kind of work is he offering to people in the area?





"Stump has likker, and girls, and werks for peeples like you. Get this. Steal that. Kill him. Find her. Always has..." Smash seems to be trying to remember something. With a glimmer of memory, he seems to recite: "Has 'Sumthin fer Sumone and Sumone who needs Sumthin.' Or somethin. I think."

"Heh. My orcish idjit, you are a font of brilliance. Stump's a fixer. Not a Had'rak, but rolls with 'em cause he gets new territory to work while he brings in whores, food, booze, whatever makes 'em happy 'til the local till runs dry. Then they pack up and move on, blazin' a path of hell before 'em."



Blutspitze said:


> Fal quiets his voice and looks to and speaks just the other party members...
> 
> What do you all think of this Hatchet guy? Are you sure we can trust him now?
> 
> I roll endurance because I can. And have little else to roll on. I'm probably dealing with hanging out with a Tiefling Pyromaniac. Yes. That works.




Eyeing the pyro, Falkrunn swallows back the acid reflux he gets every time he remembers that very, VERY drunken night back in Billburry. The burn on his right asscheek has long healed over, but it still itches when he thinks about it. Fighting back the urge to scratch it and give Ches reason to snicker, again, he presses on, vowing for the umteenth time to just FORGET it..... GAH!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 13, 2011)

(pre-post)

        *GM:*   This post technically kicks in tomorrow night, RL time. I'll give you guys another day to RP, question, banter, whatever, and then you arrive in town. This'll give you a head start on the sights and sounds so you can already be thinking/posting what your characters will be doing.      

Arriving in Bloomten

You can smell thick smoke through the trees and everything around you seems musty and dank. There's a lingering foul odor, like a severed foot in a wet boot left out for days. Following the path into town, you see a pair of orcs standing on the side of a trail, one of them pissing in a bush, the other watching you arrive. Smash grunts something unintelligible in their language, and the trailwatchers go back to their business of watering the underbrush while you pass into the village proper.

You’ve heard the stories of hamlets, farmhouses, and wagon lines sacked by vicious creatures, left to burn under the noon sun... but the thought of such sieges has never quite prepared you for the look of this once prosperous village. Every building is scorched with burns. Windows are shattered and doors are bashed in and crudely replaced with hunks of wood and debris. Smoke lingers in the air, as if this place had only been raided days ago. Hooting and hollering is all that can be heard, as orcs, goblinoids, and humanoids of all kinds revel with drink, smoke, slaves, and sluts in hand. 

Lining the cartways are executed villagers, long since rotted, with birds pecking at the meager remaining flesh. The area is still well guarded by patrols, but you are allowed to pass without question, though sized up and down by all.

A lone church sits in the midst of it all, surrounded by tattered tents and crude huts that has become a massive complex of orcs, all wearing the red and gold hues of their tribe. The bulk of commotion seems to center around a barn. Reasonably intact, it seems to have been modified into a tavern where music and even louder shouting can be heard coming from inside.

"Hungry Orc." Smash says, pointing at the tent.

"That a statement or a question, numnuts?" Hatchet swats Smash in the back of the head.

"Oww! That Hungry Orc there! Where Stump is, axman. Smash goes now and sharps pointy things for fighting orcs."

Assuming you allow him to wander off, Smash makes his way around the camp and out of sight amidst the low-key chaos that is post-occupation Bloomten, leaving you to wander, look around, gamble, eat, screw, fight, whathaveyou.

The world, or Bloomten rather, is your collective oyster....what next?


----------



## trolled (Sep 13, 2011)

Ches watches the strange human out of the corners of her eyes as he talks to her companions. She tries to place him in any of the number of local histories she has recently read. While these backwater yokels can't agree on who had the fattest hog last harvest, they can usually agree about men with axes for hands. [History]

When he finally turns to her and asks about her education, she takes a moment to process the question. In the meantime, she lights another cigarette and takes a long drag before speaking next. Say one thing for Ches, say she is methodical.

Formally, I was trained by a wizard named Sern. Informally... I suppose I have been burning things since the blasted fool taught me a cantrip to light a fire. I showed him how to make it bigger. His death was fire related, but I assure you I was only tangentially involved. He didn't need any help to end up dead. They never do.

Ches chortles to herself in a way that reminds those around her that she probably isn't more than 45% sane.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 14, 2011)

> "Well, nevermind me - what's your story, Trainwreck? You look like  Moradin's worst nightmare came to life and then puked you out on the  world. Makes my hand look like this year's fashion statement."



A light hissing issues from Surge's innards.  It could be a sigh or maybe a small leak. His one good Eye dims slightly as part of his mouth begins to move.

You are not far off, axe man.  Cobbling together a working form after surviving a dying forge was much as you described.

His stride pauses for just a moment as his memory of birth comes and goes, and a small smile creeps into his half mobile mouth. .

But it has made me exceedingly good at putting things back together.

Surge lets out a little chuckle after that statement and remembers that night in Billburry

To the party

I will trust him until he proves I can't.  If I was willing to mistrust based on appearance I certainly wouldn't be adventuring with the 3 of you.


----------



## whardell (Sep 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> "You fights better. I's not fighter, I make stick and stakes pointy for others." He points to the POS longsword at his side. "Not mine. Wish I's was better...." He trails off, head lowered as the beaten, dejected thing that he is (in Falkrunn's eyes at least), and drags his feet as he walks on back toward town.
> 
> ...




Making the swords sharp is the first step to getting good with them Smash.  Being good with the sword after it's sharp will get you all the "Likker" you like, though I'd advise you to steer well away from the girls.  They may not all be as obviously lethal as Chess, but every one of them will burn you, just the same.

I'll make you a deal Smash, you keep our fire lit, our blades sharp, and our latrines dug and everyday I'll show you a good way to kill a man in combat.  One day, when I get tired of you, I'll try to kill you.  If you survive, I guarantee you'll be among the fiercest Orcs to every walk the earth.  But live, or die, I guarantee I can make you better.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

Phesic said:


> I will trust him until he proves I can't. If I was willing to mistrust based on appearance I certainly wouldn't be adventuring with the 3 of you.






trolled said:


> Ches watches the strange human out of the corners of her eyes as he talks to her companions. She tries to place him in any of the number of local histories she has recently read. While these backwater yokels can't agree on who had the fattest hog last harvest, they can usually agree about men with axes for hands. [History]




Based on what Ches can remember and piece together, Hatchet seems to be on the level. He had humble beginnings as a simple merc, taking on odd jobs here and there without much glory or recognition (most of his jobs were credited to others). It wasn’t until the gnolls caught him and his former team in the act of trying to kill their elder that he roared into mercenary legend. They were tortured for days, Hatchet surviving to the end. His hand was amputated and hung over the door to his cell, while Hatchet bided his time and waited for the gnolls to finish him off in a promised ceremony which, obviously, didn't end as expected. Seems he may have embellished a bit though - "legend" says there were 10 gnolls... but most agree the number was more like 18.

Oddly, other than a deep-rooted, and understandable hatred of gnolls, he's an otherwise easy-going guy with a reputation as a ruthless completionist. As for his hand, he personally doesn't refer to it often, but when he does, for him it’s simply “an industry hazard.”


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

whardell said:


> Making the swords sharp is the first step to getting good with them Smash. Being good with the sword after it's sharp will get you all the "Likker" you like, though I'd advise you to steer well away from the girls. They may not all be as obviously lethal as Chess, but every one of them will burn you, just the same.
> 
> I'll make you a deal Smash, you keep our fire lit, our blades sharp, and our latrines dug and everyday I'll show you a good way to kill a man in combat. One day, when I get tired of you, I'll try to kill you. If you survive, I guarantee you'll be among the fiercest Orcs to every walk the earth. But live, or die, I guarantee I can make you better.




"I steer girls good, dark elf! But nevr seen fire devil womans before now...." Smash lightly touches some of the burns on his face and hands, wincing at the tender flesh. "I's not gonna get girls in the straw for some moons now...need see priest."

Chortling at Mal's comment about eventually killing him and Mal's obvious understanding of orcish culture, Smash seems to consider his offer. "I's got to do some things, see Cap'. He sayz ok, I's come back later." Smash shuffles off to see the enigmatic "Cap," leaving you to persue...whatever.

        *GM:*   Back to you, gang... where to?


----------



## whardell (Sep 15, 2011)

[Putting on his best elitist impression]:

"What's that Chess, someone should ascertain the vicissitudes of the town under Orcish rule?  I quite agree that the best course might be to enjoy libations with the natives.  Yes again I agree the task could be quite dangersome.  No no, I don't mind at all really."

With that, Mal strolls toward the Hungry Orc with a thought to have a drink, learn the lay of the land, and pick a bar fight.  Not that it needs to be in that order.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not difficult to get one's bearings in this meager village, or what remains of it:

Bloomten 

The Hungry Orc is one of just a few original buildings left standing. It looks large enough to likely have been a community barn where the town's livestock was stored. There are no 'rooms' in the bar, but piles of urine-soaked straw in and around the area serve as sleeping areas.

Sleeping in a burned out farmhouse may be fine for some, but there aren’t enough proper living conditions for everyone to sleep in... including orcs. Tents were brought in when they invaded and are used by any number at any given time. Each "tent" is nothing more than a cloth supported by poles, leaving them open and exposed with mats, straw, and worn blankets to sleep on. 

The church at the center of the village has been gutted out and converted into a giant apartment/restroom for the Harad’adak – all religious symbols inside have been defecated on and all the windows have been smashed out. It seems foul enough to cause sickness and disease to those without the constitution to handle it.

Still singed but mostly intact from the invasion, The Manor is a three-storey house that Stump calls home. Many other orcs frequent here and can be seen patrolling the area.

And lastly, somewhat separated from the village center to the north, is the cleverly named Had'rak Hotel XXVII, the 27th in a series of such locations as the tribe has cut its swath of violence across the land. It's quite a wasted inn, barely holding twenty orcs simultaneously, but they seem to be the elite commanders of the tribe, keeping themselves separate from the regular rank and file.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 15, 2011)

"Now that you've had the tour, lemme get you that drink I promised," and Hatchet leads the way into the Hungry Orc.

The entrance is nothing more than barn doors. Hay spills out of the doorway and as you look inside, it covers the entire floor too. Torches haphazardly line the walls illuminating the tables and makeshift stalls scattered about; only a few of them are available for seating. A crude looking bar has been erected ahead of you and stairs to the right lead to a loft above.

There is a disgusting and pervasive aroma of urine, and there is no question that the buckets and barrel beside the door are filled with vomit. There's music playing, but it is soft compared to the shouts, grunts, and hollers from inside. The hay on the floor is damp, sopped with beer, and covered in crumbs. There are orcs are passed out in all directions: on the floor, on tables, and under chairs. Arm wrestling, mug smashing, and other benign tests of strength are underway, but all gazes shift to you as you enter. The pervasive vibe is that you are unwanted, but you are at least tolerated for now.

"And there's Ol' Stump, livin' like a king as always," Hatchet says as he points across the room. Across the way, there's no mistaking which table he means. It's the largest and it's been placed atop a finely woven rug. Numerous torches and candles illuminate the table and a board game of scattered pieces centers it all. And seated between two scantily clad orc females, the one known as Stump pays no heed to your arrival, but the two hobgoblins standing in front of him do. 

Nabbing a tight stall near the door, four of you squeeze into the straight-backed seats while Surgeon makes due with a flipped over crate at the end. After a few moments, what passes for service at the Hungry Orc stops by the table and places a few mismatched bottles of varying liquer and ale, some obviously already sampled, one nearly empty. The mugs follow suit - some glass, some pottery...all filthy, most still with remnants of drink and other things stuck to the rims and bottoms.

The barman holds out a stained hand. "Tree gol' fer da lot a'ya."

With his good hand, Hatchet goes fishing through his pockets for the coin....


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 15, 2011)

*GM:*   does anyone speak either goblin or orcish? 

and i bet Ches is just LOVING this place already!  LOL


----------



## Phesic (Sep 17, 2011)

Surge Looks at the "fare" set before him.  Gingerly, he reaches out for a bottle of almost empty rum.  Placing the top between his teeth, he crunches down on it and begins grinding the glass into more usable components for later.

Glancing over at Hatchet, He speaks in his affected voice.

I'm a gadget guy by trade. If you are interested and have both the patience and the coin, i could get that axe of yours into a more functional form.

[sblock=DM Only]







*OOC:*


Perception Check as I glance around trying to note 2 things, Who might be dangerous and who might be an easy mark





[/sblock]


----------



## whardell (Sep 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *GM:*   does anyone speak either goblin or orcish?
> 
> and i bet Ches is just LOVING this place already!  LOL












*OOC:*


 Now is probably a good time to sort out who speaks what

Mal = elven







Mal grabs a bottle (half empty) of dopple(ganger) bock and sips it with a smirk.  (Drow do smirks like nobody's business.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just Common


----------



## trolled (Sep 17, 2011)

Ches is as successful at hiding her disgust as these "patrons" are at bathing and proper hygiene. With noticeable contempt, she says,"Frankly, I'm surprised these savages haven't wiped themselves out yet. I wish I could burn this place to the dirt, then burn the dirt." She pushes the swill served in a pottery bowl away.

Ches looks around for other non-orcs. [Perception]
She also digs around for fragments of history about Bloomton and Stump. [History x2]









*OOC:*


Ches speaks Draconic.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 17, 2011)

Fal looks around briefly, debating going up to Stump directly.  Making sure to keep his head high and axe at hand, he decides to simply follow the party and gladly takes the drink offered him by Hatchet.  This was his type of setting, nothing better than a nice, nasty bar in which to do business.  Raising the glass to Hatchet, Fal chugs it (Endurance to ensure awesome chugging ability).  Seeing Ches push hers away, Fal takes it as well.

Looking to Ches - Bit insulting not to take the man's offer, isn't it love? 


Looking back to Hatchet - So, Hatchet, what can you tell us about Stump?  And for that matter, what about those Hobgoblins?  You know anything about them other than the fact that they're guards?

Fal once again looks around the room, eyeing for anyone that may be trouble.  Carsys was beginning to get a bit antsy.









*OOC:*


I speak Whale and Dwarven


----------



## whardell (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 can i request you use a color that is brighter than dark blue...  My crappy eyes have a bit of trouble with it. 







*edit, looks like i just needed to turn my brightness up.  Still though, one shade brighter would be appreciated.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

whardell said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> can i request you use a color that is brighter than dark blue... My crappy eyes have a bit of trouble with it.
> ...




        *GM:*   I unfortunately agree. I love that color, it's just hard on the eyes, and my eyes are awesome...

Also - any chance you'd be OK with calling your character "Falk" instead of "Fal"?  I just can't get my head around Mal and Fal running around together......  

Substantive replies to follow...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

After a delay... a long delay... Hatchet is able to proffer the following to the barman:
-1 gold piece
-26 silver pieces
-19 copper pieces
-and an exquisite, golden gilded, polished lady's hand mirror.

The barman, expectedly, is unimpressed. Obviously embarrassed, Hatchet eyes the group. "Er... well then, seems my pockets aren't deep enough for the high-quality drink service at this fine establishment... Anyone able to lend a hand?"


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Fal looks around briefly, debating going up to Stump directly. Making sure to keep his head high and axe at hand, he decides to simply follow the party and gladly takes the drink offered him by Hatchet. This was his type of setting, nothing better than a nice, nasty bar in which to do business. Raising the glass to Hatchet, Fal chugs it (Endurance to ensure awesome chugging ability). Seeing Ches push hers away, Fal takes it as well.
> 
> Looking to Ches - Bit insulting not to take the man's offer, isn't it love?
> 
> ...






			
				Ches said:
			
		

> Ches looks around for other non-orcs. [Perception]
> She also digs around for fragments of history about Bloomton and Stump. [History x2]




        *GM:*   tried one shade of blue lighter - looks good! Warren?      

Summary upshot of what you get:
- The Hungry Orc current clientle is nearly all orc, save Stump (goblin), his 2 obvious hobgoblin bodyguards, and what scuttlebutt says is a human "ranger from the north", smoking a pipe with a hood over his head, eyeing your party occassionally. 
- Stump himself is not linked to the Had’rak (Bloody Heart in King's Tongue). Word has it he struck a deal with them to work out of their territory after they sacked Stackleton a few kilometers up the road about six weeks ago. He's rumored to have several other locations and hidden munitions dumps throughout the savage lands with similar deals amongst other orc and hobgoblin tribes.
- There have been several rumours as to how Stump has been able to make such deals with these various orc tribes, leading many to believe that he is funded by a powerful crime lord within one of the major cities of the land. If this is true, then Stump is nothing more than an errand boy for a much bigger fish.
- Bloomten itself is nothing more than a (now former) blip on a map. It was mostly a pastoral town; once the Had'rak leave, it'll be nothing more than a small ruin.


----------



## whardell (Sep 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *GM:*   tried one shade of blue lighter - looks good! Warren?












*OOC:*


Yep. one shade is perfect.







Mal rolls his eyes (another gift amongst the dark elves) "If that was intended as a pun mate, it was a bit low.   I suppose I'll put down two pieces.  Bar Man, care to make a wager?

I will challenge any orc in this place to one on one combat, if I win, we drink free.  If the orc wins, we pay 15 gold for this round.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

whardell said:


> "If that was intended as a pun mate, it was a bit low. I suppose I'll put down two pieces. Bar Man, care to make a wager?
> 
> I will challenge any orc in this place to one on one combat, if I win, we drink free. If the orc wins, we pay 15 gold for this round.




"NO FIGH'IN', elf. You mess th' bar, I mess yar face, eh? You wants a fight, take it out thar," he says, pointing back out the front door.

With that, the barman swipes Mal's 2 gold and Hatchet's single gold piece. "An' 20 silver for the broke bot'le yer machinehead is chewin'." Grudgingly, Hatchet turns over the coin and the barman shuffles off. Though he's forbidden outright fighting in the bar itself, it seems Mal's challenge hasn't completely fallen on deaf ears. A number of cretins and oafs seem to be discussing the boast, but no one seems bold enough to do anything about it.

Knocking back a generous swig from his mug. "Sorry 'bout stickin' ya with most of the bill, bud. I'll try to make it up to you sometime." Knocking back the rest of his drink, he stands up. "Well, I have business and I don't wanna keep you from yours. Good luck." And (unless he's interrupted by you), he turns and leaves the bar.

        *GM:*   I have more, but I'll hold there in case there's anything from the party before I continue.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job, Mal.  You've gotten the entire bar wanting to fight with us.  I don't think that's what we need if we hope to get in with Stump.

Falk turns toward Hatchet.

Unless Stump tends to appreciate a certain forcefullness in his new recruits...

Falk finishes what little is left of Ches's drink and proceeds to look around the bar, tightly gripping Carsys...


----------



## Phesic (Sep 20, 2011)

Holding his thumb to his ear, Surge gives Hatchet the "Call Me" signal. then glances back at the party.

We could do worse than working for a guy who can thrive in...
he makes a grand gesture to nowhere
this.

Perhaps one of you would like to take the lead.  I seem to make people feel awkward when I talk.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 20, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Holding his thumb to his ear, Surge gives Hatchet the "Call Me" signal. then glances back at the party.
> 
> We could do worse than working for a guy who can thrive in...
> he makes a grand gesture to nowhere ...this.
> ...






Blutspitze said:


> Good job, Mal. You've gotten the entire bar wanting to fight with us. I don't think that's what we need if we hope to get in with Stump.
> 
> Falk turns toward Hatchet.
> 
> Unless Stump tends to appreciate a certain forcefullness in his new recruits...




As Hatchet walks off, he nods back toward Surgeon, the guarded look behind his eyes indicating he may be interested...just not here.

After a few steps and hearing Falk's parting remark, he stops and regards Falk, seeing the desire for blood in his eyes. "In this line of business, if you're not 'forceful' as you put it, you're either _not_ in business or dead. And if it's work you're looking for from him," thumbing back over his shoulder toward Stump, "then you better be prepared to, how does he like to say it.... yeah, right. 'Show some moxie.' Whatever moxie is. Like I said, good luck." And he leaves you to discuss...business.

Hatchet now only out the door for a minute or so, the general tenor in the room seems to shift. More eyes than before are on you from the other occupants. Formerly loud conversationss have shifted to hushed whispers, expectant mummurs. More than once, an orc gestures in your direction while likely talking about you...others gesture toward each other. Ches gets the distinct impression that 1) Mal's challenge seems to still be high on the topic of discussion and 2) Hatchet's presence may have kept anyone from seriously taking Mal up on it (seems Hatchet is a known quantity here, at least to some). 

There's an air of tension now...anticipation. One of the hobgoblin hammermen leans over to listen to Stump whisper something in his ear. He quickly stands tall and, with a smirk on his face, he saunters over to your table. He's big, even for a hobgoblin, obviously hired for his mass. Cradled in his arms is a giant hammer with a large spike on the opposite end and a what looks like two heavy weighted balls of steel at the end of the shaft. He carries it confidentally, almost to the point of caressing it openly. 

Casting a glance at each of you in turn, his gaze falls directly on the drow. "I don' like you." With a tick of his head back over his shoulder, he adds, "He don' like you too." Snort.

"Stump wants knowing why you here. Now."


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 20, 2011)

*Snort*  Great.  The great and mighty Stump sends his little minons to do his work.

Falk hops to his feet, looking the Hobgoblin straight in the eye, despite being easily 3 feet shorter.

And, I might add, Hobble, you should probably watch who you decide to insult.  How about you tell us which of Stump's idiot goons decided to mess with the wrong group?  Or, more on your intellectual level, what are you called?

Falk appears to be attempting to kill the Hobgoblin with his stare, obviously not planning on backing down, and axe ready for a moment's notice.

Edit:








*OOC:*


Forgot to mention - something you all would know from hanging with Falk is he REALLY despises Hobgoblins.


----------



## trolled (Sep 21, 2011)

Judging the situation to be taking a turn for the worse, and not wanting to endanger her chances at getting out of this terrible boil on the ass of civilization, it feels like just the time to intervene.

Pulling out a delicate comb, Ches begins to brush her long hair. The move is calculated, her friends know, to let her check the placement of her quick-release alchemical goodies. Certain that they are all in place, she clears her throat loudly, until the hobgoblin eyes her.

With a few hand motions she conjures a small, leather-bound tome, opens it randomly and waves her free hand over the empty pages, filling them with words. She lets the book lift out of her hand, glide over in front of the hobgoblin and hover there.

Since you seem to enjoy carrying messages, I hope you will be delighted to carry one for me. I thought your master would appreciate a bit of light reading, since it seems the entertainment is so... dull... around here. When he asks, you may tell him that we would be delighted to share his table, and his 'wine,' thank you.

Before the hobgoblin can screw his face up at her in confusion, Ches makes a shooing motion with her hands.

[sblock="DM Only"]Inside the book is a short bit about why we are here. Seeking work, lalala, and asking for the pleasure of sharing his company like civilized folk so that we may discuss it further.[/sblock]


----------



## Phesic (Sep 21, 2011)

Surges good eye loses a little bit of light that had started growing

Aww.  I was hoping for an entertaining show.  I always have such fun patching up Falk's "play dates".

You get the feeling that he is genuinely upset.

His eye gazes toward the hobgoblin with a bit of what passes for a quizzical look.

If he leaves enough for me to put it back together.









*OOC:*


Surge makes an ever so clumsy and innocent Intimidate check when delivering that last line, showing his total lack of social grace.


----------



## whardell (Sep 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Casting a glance at each of you in turn, his gaze falls directly on the drow. "I don' like you." With a tick of his head back over his shoulder, he adds, "He don' like you too." Snort.
> 
> "Stump wants knowing why you here. Now."




Let me assure you from the depths of my blackened soul that I am deeply concerned with the way you and stump feel about me....  oh no wait, that's just a spot of indigestion.  You seem new at this friend, so I won't slay you where you stand, but it generally unwise to upset a drow.

That being said, I think its cute that you had the stones to walk up to me.  As To why we are here, we are stump's new posse and we have business.  If you like, cupcake, you can stay on as my shield bearer.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 22, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *Snort* Great. The great and mighty Stump sends his little minons to do his work.
> 
> Falk hops to his feet, looking the Hobgoblin straight in the eye, despite being easily 3 feet shorter.
> 
> ...




Somehow defying gravity by three feet or more, Falk faces down the hobgoblin nose-to-nose. And either it doesn't care or it doesn't realize the amazing sight before him. "I's a hobgoblin, stupid dwarf. And I's Stump's. 'at's all you are knowing. Stump wants knowing why you's here." At this point, he certainly doesn't seem to be impressed or backing down. Whether it's stupidity or saving face or simply doing what he's told, it's hard to say.



whardell said:


> Let me assure you from the depths of my blackened soul that I am deeply concerned with the way you and stump feel about me.... oh no wait, that's just a spot of indigestion. You seem new at this friend, so I won't slay you where you stand, but it generally unwise to upset a drow.
> 
> That being said, I think its cute that you had the stones to walk up to me. As To why we are here, we are stump's new posse and we have business. If you like, cupcake, you can stay on as my shield bearer.




"I hears you wants fighting, dark elf. I break you soon. I leave you on shield and carry your bones and meat and head, leave on table for all to see." He does that semi-tilt-the-head-to-the-side-partway-while-jutting-the-jaw-forward-thing at Mal, plainly saying 'bring it, bitch.' 



Phesic said:


> Surges good eye loses a little bit of light that had started growing
> 
> Aww. I was hoping for an entertaining show. I always have such fun patching up Falk's "play dates".
> 
> ...




Hobgoblins dream too, just like most humanoids. They have childhoods, full of hopes and fears, good times and bad. They have pets, friends, and toys. This particular hobgoblin had a metal doll growing up, kind of like a robot. Well it shouldn't have looked like a robot, it should have looked like a little human girl, but the stuffing and covering were torn away long before he received it. Well, not so much received it, but found it in one of the homes his parents had him stay in as a child after his tribe had sacked it and killed everyone. Well, not everyone... the little girl had lived for a couple days... they shared the same room and the hobgoblin watched as the girl succumbed to fear, starvation, and her wounds. He played with her things, destroying most of them, but for some reason he grew attached to the doll. He would make it walk and talk, and he would go to sleep holding it. His older brother found out, though, and decided to make a mockery out of him. He had a tribe shaman cast a spell on the doll, which would make it animate and follow the brother's commands. He waiting until one night when the younger brother thought he was alone, watching from the small closet in the room. The younger played with the doll and was suddenly startled when it stood up by itself. Even more so, he was horrified when it spoke to him, eyes glowing like firey embers and small metal jaw opening and closing. He barely heard the words as fear took over as he backpedaled across the room. The older brother rushed out just then, laughing and pointing and cursing him. He then spoke a word of magic and the doll rushed the young hobgoblin, attacking him with the edges of its own arms and legs. Screaming, the young one ran from the room, from the house, and never once looked back.

Now, years later, after surviving two decades of life through strength and brutality and fearlessness, the same young hobgoblin finds itself staring into the face of that very doll, all grown up just like him. It speaks, but he doesn't hear the words, the buzzing in his ears drowning out all sound, his vision tunneling until all he can see is the macabre mechanical creature before him. Slackjawed and tense, he stands stock still waiting for it to attack, just like it did so long ago. 



trolled said:


> Judging the situation to be taking a turn for the worse, and not wanting to endanger her chances at getting out of this terrible boil on the ass of civilization, it feels like just the time to intervene.
> 
> Pulling out a delicate comb, Ches begins to brush her long hair. The move is calculated, her friends know, to let her check the placement of her quick-release alchemical goodies. Certain that they are all in place, she clears her throat loudly, until the hobgoblin eyes her.
> 
> ...




As the impact of Surgeon's words take their effect, Ches' book floats over to the hobgoblin. Barely able to peel his eyes away, but somehow now able to take in the entire scene before him (the far too tall midget dwarf, the drow with the wicked grin, the demon woman, and their mechanical menagarie), he picks up "...messages...your master...tell him...." Drawing on some inner strength of flight or fight, he plucks the book from the air, quickly takes 2 steps bacwards, bumping clumsily into the table across from you, turns on his heel, and beelines directly for Stump, handing him the journal. Just as fast, he scurries for the front door, stopping to vomit in the barrel before stepping outside. 

Some in the bar watch in contained awe, some chuckle, some seem confused. Stump for his part, watches with a slight grin. Obviously speaking in King's for your collective benefit and without taking his eyes off you, he commands the other hobgoblin still standing at his table, *"Wretch, go outside and kill that pathetic excuse of a guard. Find a replacement from the tribe. Then come back."* Wretch hustles off out the barn door. *"So, youz guyz are my new 'posse,' eh? I don' know youz from a hole in the ground. Who are you, and whaddyou doin' in my town?"*

        *GM:*   I know I posted these a little out of order from the order you all replied, but given that it all happened pretty much simultaneously, I thought this order made the most sense/fun. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 23, 2011)

Falk bursts out laughing at Stump's comment.

Buahahaha!!!  Don't... know.... hahaha... us.... from a hole.... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!  You, Stumpy; mind if I call you Stumpy?  Great.  You're a funny guy.  I like that.  Less reason to kill people who are funny.  You may not know who we are right now, but we've heard that you have some work to offer people willing to take.  That's us.

Still leaning on Carsys, he begins to gesture to the rest of the party.

We've got Toaster, Psycho, Drow, and myself, Falkruun.  My friends call me Falk, you may not.

At his own introduction, he gives a small bow to Stumpy.

As I said, we're here for work that we understand you are offering.  We may not look like too much, particularly Toaster, but believe me when I say we're more than capable, particularly Toaster.  What do you have for us?


----------



## Phesic (Sep 23, 2011)

> Falk bursts out laughing at Stump's comment.
> 
> Buahahaha!!!   Don't... know.... hahaha... us.... from a hole.... HAHAHAHAHA!!!!   You, Stumpy; mind if I call you Stumpy?  Great.  You're a funny guy.  I  like that.  Less reason to kill people who are funny.  You may not know  who we are right now, but we've heard that you have some work to offer  people willing to take.  That's us.
> 
> ...





Surge's gaze drifts from the door to Stump as Falk speaks.  Surge's head bobs agreeably to the cadence of Falk's speech. When he finishes, Surge lean's in and quietly says to Falk,

Is Chess the toaster or the psycho in this speech?


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 23, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge's gaze drifts from the door to Stump as Falk speaks.  Surge's head bobs agreeably to the cadence of Falk's speech. When he finishes, Surge lean's in and quietly says to Falk,
> 
> Is Chess the toaster or the psycho in this speech?
> [/COLOR]




In hushed tones back to Surge
She's the psycho... If you don't appreciate being Toaster, we can always switch you to Doll now....


----------



## Phesic (Sep 23, 2011)

Surge's gaze falls a little.  you're pretty sure he's just upset that he's not the psycho.

He turn's his head to stump and awaits a reply.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Falk bursts out laughing at Stump's comment.
> 
> Buahahaha!!! Don't... know.... hahaha... us.... from a hole.... HAHAHAHAHA!!!! You, Stumpy; mind if I call you Stumpy? Great. You're a funny guy. I like that. Less reason to kill people who are funny. You may not know who we are right now, but we've heard that you have some work to offer people willing to take. That's us.
> 
> ...




*"A'course I ain't gonna call you Falk, 'cause I ain't your friend. And if youz punks are tryin' to break into the biz, you better shut the dwarf's claptrap NOW. 'Cause I can't tell if he's lookin' for work or a knife between the eyes. Call me Stumpy once more and I promise, it'll be the latter."*

Shifting his gaze over to Ches, he continues,* "A proper hood knows 'is, or her, place."* Looking down now at the journal, *"and at least the lady's got some couth. So, yeah, I got work, plenty of it. I usually don't work with unknowns, but you came in with Hatchet...hmm....."*

Stump drifts off into thought for a few moments. Elbowing one of the 'ladies' next to him and pointing across his table, he says, *"Pour some wine for me an' Blondie. How 'bout you come sit by me and we'll talk business."* He thrusts his leg out under the table, pushing the chair opposite him out, his hand inviting Ches to come have a seat.* "You, Tinman, keep an eye on Mr. Falk. And you, drow, come join us - I like your guts."*


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *"A'course I ain't gonna call you Falk, 'cause I ain't your friend. And if youz punks are tryin' to break into the biz, you better shut the dwarf's claptrap NOW. 'Cause I can't tell if he's lookin' for work or a knife between the eyes. Call me Stumpy once more and I promise, it'll be the latter."*
> 
> Shifting his gaze over to Ches, he continues,* "A proper hood knows 'is, or her, place."* Looking down now at the journal, *"and at least the lady's got some couth. So, yeah, I got work, plenty of it. I usually don't work with unknowns, but you came in with Hatchet...hmm....."*
> 
> Stump drifts off into thought for a few moments. Elbowing one of the 'ladies' next to him and pointing across his table, he says, *"Pour some wine for me an' Blondie. How 'bout you come sit by me and we'll talk business."* He thrusts his leg out under the table, pushing the chair opposite him out, his hand inviting Ches to come have a seat.* "You, Tinman, keep an eye on Mr. Falk. And you, drow, come join us - I like your guts."*




Not wanting to _completely_ insult Mr. Stumpy further, Falk Grabs another nearby chair and has a seat, placing Carsys across his lap.

All joking aside, _*MR.*_ Stumpy, what is the work you have that needs to be done?  I like to test patiences, she likes to burn crap, he stabs stuff, then insults it wittily, and he fixes us up when we're stupid.  Or when we're normal.  We're a serious group and seek some serious work.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Looks like EnWorld is going wonky - Quote replies aren't working at all, and Quick Replies end up posting the "Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply." 

Workaround - use Quick Reply, before you post it, copy it. Then, after the bogus post shows up, edit it and paste your original post in. At least that works. 







DISREGARD - working now it seems...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Not wanting to _completely_ insult Mr. Stumpy further, Falk Grabs another nearby chair and has a seat, placing Carsys across his lap.
> 
> All joking aside, _*MR.*_ Stumpy, what is the work you have that needs to be done? I like to test patiences, she likes to burn crap, he stabs stuff, then insults it wittily, and he fixes us up when we're stupid. Or when we're normal. We're a serious group and seek some serious work.




[sblock=All I can think of is this...]
*Terrorist*: What do you know? 
*Gary Johnston*: I heard there might be a large terrorist attack. If you tell me what it is, maybe I could help out. 
*Terrorist*: Get out of here! We have put out a jihad on the infidels because they destroyed our lives. What do you know about pain and sadness? 
[_Gary pauses, recalls sounds of gorillas roaring_] 
*Gary Johnston*: I was just a boy when the infidels came to my village in their Blackhawk helicopters. The infidels fired at the oil fields and they lit up like the eyes of Allah. Burning oil rained down from the sky and cooked everything it touched. I could only hide myself and cry as my goats were consumed by the fiery black liquid death. In the midst of the chaos, I could swear that I heard my goats screaming for help. As quickly as they had come, the infidels were gone. It was on that day I put a jihad on them. And if you don't believe it, then you'd better kill me now, because I'll put a jihad on you, too. 
*Terrorist*: I like you. You have balls. I like balls. 
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 24, 2011)

For a few tense moments, it looks like the goblin's head might explode with large amounts of violence in its wake. But suddenly, he breaks into a laugh.* "I'll give you this, kid - either you're in' crazy or you've got some ten-ton stones in your pants. Either way though, you'll need both in this line a'work."*

He leans forward and drops his voice slightly. It's loud enough for you to hear but not enough for the crowd to pick up on.* "So yeah, I’ve got a little snatch-and-grab I needs doin'. There’s this group of loonies just northeast of here; word has it they're camped at a portal to the Feyrealm. Something about a connection to some ancient god who 'dwells with the elves' or some such spat, but it’s a portal no one’s got working before. My ears tell me they have a key to open it, so that’s where you'll come in - I want that key."*

*"Thing is, these nutjobs have a bit of sway. Human paladin named Jarod runs things there and he’s related to a Marshall just five days from here. Gossip is that Jarod and the Marshall ain’t exactly on speaking terms, but the Marshall’ll raise all nine Hells if something happens to his brother. So I needs this key winked quiet like."*

*"Here’s the offer: you get the key and bring it back here, to my hands, and I’ll throw 800 gold amongst the lot of you to split. But I like to provide incentives, so I’m adding a little extra if you can do it without anyone knowing you did it. Pile an extra 200 on there for that."*

A thought seems to creep across his tongue as he adds,* "Tell you what - bring me the key and its owner alive, and I’ll double it."*

*"So... you in?"*


----------



## Phesic (Sep 25, 2011)

Surge turns to Falk, Chess and Mal in turn. Then making eye contact with Falk, he nods his assent.


----------



## trolled (Sep 26, 2011)

"Seems fairly simple, so I assume there is a catch. He's actually one of the gods in disguise, yes? No. I suspect he's just some trumped up idiot. Like everyone else. Sure, we will slip our heads into the hangman's noose once more. I believe that is eight for me, and seven for everyone else. But who's counting, right? Are you counting, Mr. Mittens," Ches says to her shoulder in a syrupy sweet tone, her eyes fixed on nothing.

"Oh and before I forget again, word of mouth, and Frank, says you're the alchemical and mystical supplier around these... parts... yes. I seem to be a little low on a few ingredients, nitrides and amber and so on. Long list. Since this is an orc village, do you know where I might find some? Say at 10 above market?"


----------



## whardell (Sep 27, 2011)

> He leans forward and drops his voice slightly. It's loud enough for you to hear but not enough for the crowd to pick up on.*  "So yeah, I’ve got a little snatch-and-grab I needs doin'. There’s this  group of loonies just northeast of here; word has it they're camped at a  portal to the Feyrealm. Something about a connection to some ancient  god who 'dwells with the elves' or some such spat, but it’s a portal no  one’s got working before. My ears tell me they have a key to open it, so  that’s where you'll come in - I want that key."*
> 
> *"Thing  is, these nutjobs have a bit of sway. Human paladin named Jarod runs  things there and he’s related to a Marshall just five days from here.  Gossip is that Jarod and the Marshall ain’t exactly on speaking terms,  but the Marshall’ll raise all nine Hells if something happens to his  brother. So I needs this key winked quiet like."*
> 
> ...



*

*SO lets see if I got this right, 800 to nab the key, 200 to do it without anyone knowing.  Double if we nab the Marshal's brother?-2000 total?

I'd say provisionally I'm in.  Gotta clear a few facts, actually just one fact.   If we kill everyone except the hostage, does that count as nobody knowing?  Not saying that we are going the bloody route, just trying to see all the angles.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 28, 2011)

whardell said:


> [/B]SO lets see if I got this right, 800 to nab the key, 200 to do it without anyone knowing.  Double if we nab the Marshal's brother?-2000 total?
> 
> I'd say provisionally I'm in.  Gotta clear a few facts, actually just one fact.   If we kill everyone except the hostage, does that count as nobody knowing?  Not saying that we are going the bloody route, just trying to see all the angles.



Surges good half a face screws into a thoughtful pose.  Addressing Mal in a Matter of fact and practical tone. 

Don't be silly, then we would have to hunt down everyone who might cast "Speak with Dead" to avenge them, then hunt down all those who would avenge the new people.  I think humanoid extinction is far too much work for 2000gp


----------



## whardell (Sep 28, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surges good half a face screws into a thoughtful pose.  Addressing Mal in a Matter of fact and practical tone.
> 
> Don't be silly, then we would have to hunt down everyone who might cast "Speak with Dead" to avenge them, then hunt down all those who would avenge the new people.  I think humanoid extinction is far too much work for 2000gp





I think Mal just realized how scary toaster is on a fundamental level.  "Uh, yeah Surge, that's a uh, good point.  You know, I am a firm supporter of robots, in fact here's a spare sword.  When the toasters decide to have an uprising, remember it was me that armed you to kill the oppressive meat bags.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

*GM:*   Apologies for the delay in posting this. I was not waiting for more than two replies, as stated in the original 'rules' of the game. I was just...uninspired for a spell. I'm good now.       



trolled said:


> "Seems fairly simple, so I assume there is a catch. He's actually one of the gods in disguise, yes? No. I suspect he's just some trumped up idiot. Like everyone else. Sure, we will slip our heads into the hangman's noose once more. I believe that is eight for me, and seven for everyone else. But who's counting, right? Are you counting, Mr. Mittens," Ches says to her shoulder in a syrupy sweet tone, her eyes fixed on nothing.
> 
> "Oh and before I forget again, word of mouth, and Frank, says you're the alchemical and mystical supplier around these... parts... yes. I seem to be a little low on a few ingredients, nitrides and amber and so on. Long list. Since this is an orc village, do you know where I might find some? Say at 10 above market?"






whardell said:


> [/B]SO lets see if I got this right, 800 to nab the key, 200 to do it without anyone knowing. Double if we nab the Marshal's brother?-2000 total?
> 
> I'd say provisionally I'm in. Gotta clear a few facts, actually just one fact. If we kill everyone except the hostage, does that count as nobody knowing? Not saying that we are going the bloody route, just trying to see all the angles.




Stump opens and closes his mouth a few times before finally speaking. *"Are all of you larfs insane? Devil girl here talk to Missing Mister Mittens, dwarf thinks he's 8 feet tall, trash man wants to murder the world, and the drow wants to know if he gets the bonus for a subtle wink job where everyone is killed."* A few silent moments follow. Then, he giggles. Chuckles a bit. A guffaw or two slip out. And then it's raucous laughter. Goblin laughter. It's, well it's disconcerting. And suddenly it stops. Stump wipes the goblin tears from his goblin face, trailing goblin snot across his upper lip. *"Gods, you are quite the team - I can't wait to see how you do!"*

*"Eight hundred for the job. Two hundred bonus if the only people who know you pulled it off are in this room." *Facing Ches, he continues,* "I'll just convert your bonus into the things you're looking for - leave me a list and I'll let you know what I can scrounge up."*

*"I give's a frog's ass if any of those crackpot treehuggers live or die - I just want the key. Bringing me the key's owner alive is just an additional incentive so I don't have to work as hard or pay as much to figure out how it works. I don't care if you have to shine him up a bit, just make sure he can think and speak."*

*"I consider this agreement satisfactory and not open to further negotiation on the back end. Since this is likely you're first time at this, I'll lay some free advice on you: don't screw with your client. There was a group just two months ago that tried to hold a mark hostage until they got paid more...let me tell you what hap......"*

"<GARBLED YELL IN ORCISH FROM OUTSIDE! ANOTHER YELL! a squeal, pleading.> Mal!" That last part was definately a call for the drow. What the?

*"What the hells?"* Stump mutters, rising from his little chair. Just then, Wretch comes in, a few sprays of blood on him, with not quite a look of fear on his face, but he's obviously concerned.

*"What's going on, you sod?"* Stump demands.

"Kvatch. Draggin' 'nuther orc by hair. Wants bitches who want his _sharvik_." And with that he eyes you four.

*"Heh, well this outta be good, boyos. Who knows - you challenge Kvatch's ownership and win and you might gain a little clout 'round here. Good luck!"*

"<LOUDER YELL!> MAALLL!"

With the door wide open now, you take a peek outside. Dozens of orcs are gathering in the area outside, but keeping their distance from this Kvatch fellow and _his_ posse. Dressed in raggety armor ranging from chain to plate, he stands a good head above most other orcs, sporting an eye-patch across his left socket. He's brought back-up, too - some squirly foot soldiers and it looks like an archer is limbering up his bow. 

A chant starts to go up in the crowd....to your untrained ears it just sounds like "Huh. Huh. Huh. Huh...." It catches on inside the barn too, and nearly the entire bar is on its feet and moving toward you, herding you outside. As you move into the sunlight, you see the former hobogoblin bodyguard slumped over a large boulder, an axe buried deep in his torso, blood pooling quickly. And then, from the ground behind this Kvatch, you pick out Smash, half-naked and whimpering at Kvatch's heels, a large chunk of his scalp missing and the rest of his hair in Kvatch's massive hand. At your appearance, he releases Smash, who starts to scamper back. Kvatch smiles a wicked grin and thrusts his glaive high in the air, letting loose an absolute blood-curdling scream, obviously meant to intimidate you and impress his underlings. "DIE." He intones, picking the drow elf from the group, forcing you to defend yourselves....

 New Map 

Up first - Bledso the archer to follow...


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 29, 2011)

DANGET!!!!  He goes before me


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

Bledso

_"One. Two. Three. Four. Heh. Oswald was a pussy."_ Drawing on his WEEKS of expertise, Bledso has learned two things. One: Arrows hate armor. Two: Women are dangerous. Which makes the tiefling his obvious target.

Finding its mark, the disguisting arrow lodges in Ches' lower right arm._ "Heh. One. Now two..."_ And Bledso starts to notch a second arrow....

No new map needed, no one moved.

        *GM:*   dmg error - should have been +8. 10 dmg taken.      

[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp*
*Surgeon -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 8/8 surges, 15/25 hp*
*Falkrunn -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*

*Enemies*
*Bledso - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Huey - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Dewey - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Louie - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Kvatch - *

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - *

*Ches - *

*Huey - *
*Dewey - *
*Louie - *

*Mal - *

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

*Round 2*

[/sblock]

Up next: Surge, Ches, and the triplets


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

*GM:*   Also, feel free to post out of turn (not too far out of turn, though) if you don't believe the previous move would matter to what you are planning to do. All I ask is the person who was skipped please play your character as if you had not seen the results of what the other player did - don't let a pending hit or miss that hasn't really 'happened yet' determine what you would do at that moment.


----------



## whardell (Sep 29, 2011)

Who is Gronk?  J3 with all the effects.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

whardell said:


> Who is Gronk? J3 with all the effects.




" As you move into the sunlight, you see the former hobogoblin bodyguard slumped over a large boulder, an axe buried deep in his torso, blood pooling quickly. "


----------



## Phesic (Sep 29, 2011)

Surge's demeanor picks up quickly as he smiles

Mal!  It looks like you've made some new friends!

as I shuffle over to the group and lower my voice

So?  Kvetch first?

as Surge let's loose with a crossbow bolt








*OOC:*



*Move:*to E6

*Standard:*Magic Weapon

*Hit* 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage, and each ally adjacent to you gains  a +1 power bonus to attack rolls and a power bonus to damage rolls  equal to 4

*Minor:*Restive Formula infusion on Mal

The target gains a +1 power bonus to AC  until the end of the encounter. The target can end the bonus as a  free action to gain temporary hit points equal to its healing surge  value + 4.
Free:


----------



## trolled (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, yeah. Cast the heal on the guy with no damage. Not the one who just took 40% of their HP in one hit. Great plan.






Ches attempts to ignore the arrow in her shoulder, checking briefly to make sure Mr. Mittens is unharmed. Calling on her infernal heritage she channels fire into the soul of the bowman, and winks at Smash as she steps forward and raises her left hand.









*OOC:*


Reaction to being hit: Infernal Wrath on Bledso.
Move: F4
Standard: Burning Hands from G0 to K4. Includes Bledso, Hewy, Dewy, Kvatch and Gronk. Miss half damage.
AP: Scorching Burst on my best friend Bledso.







Ches lets forth a gout of fire, washing a wide swath of land in the warm glow of clean burning petrol. With a final flourish she sends another bolt of flame at the source of her anger.


----------



## Phesic (Sep 29, 2011)

Redacted


----------



## Phesic (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Psst... did you remember to add+1 to hit and +4 to your damage rolls for my "Magic Weapon"?


----------



## trolled (Sep 29, 2011)

Redacted.


----------



## whardell (Sep 29, 2011)

trolled said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did not include either. Doesn't change the way this Rand() function works. There is a 1 in 160000 chance for what occurred below to happen. Yet it occurs all over EnWorld. That is the result of using 1 time to seed all my die rolls. If it means I can't be in this game, so be it, but I am not going to acknowledge any rolls made by this forum. For or against my character. The Rand() function on this server continuously does this.
> ...





Can't just be using one time seed, you got Different numbers.  If a rand function was using the same seed and time for multiple rolls, you'd get the same roll every time.  And while I agree this forums random numb gen seems funky the odds of rolling 5 or less on each roll of a d20 5 times is a little under 1 in a 1000


----------



## Phesic (Sep 29, 2011)

Redacted


----------



## trolled (Sep 29, 2011)

Comments redacted.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

xxx


----------



## Phesic (Sep 30, 2011)

Surge blinks his good eye a bit to accommodate the brilliant light that just flared so briefly into existence. Looking at Ches he mutters, I'm getting to you, I'm getting to you.


----------



## trolled (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I removed all my angry posts, spoke to Larry and apologized. Game on gents. I'm still in. And Jack, I didn't mean to be a dick to you either. Sorry, mate.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

outstanding. game on.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge's demeanor picks up quickly as he smiles
> 
> Mal! It looks like you've made some new friends!
> 
> ...




Thump-clump go the Tinman's legs as he sends a bolt between his friends at the giant orc. It lands squarely in the orc's massive chest, the majority of it lost amid the myraid layers of armor, drawing blood nevertheless. 

The rest of the party feels empowered, more lethal as they gain the benefits of Surgeon's attack.

Up next: Ches (already posted)


----------



## whardell (Oct 1, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge's demeanor picks up quickly as he smiles
> 
> Mal!  It looks like you've made some new friends!
> 
> ...




Ah Surgeon, they taught you to be mighty scary in toaster school, and oh so effective at making me even more awesome. 

Im posting a my turn now because, lets be honest, Im not particularly good at posting when people are waiting for me to.

I should be able to charge Kvatch, assuming I hit Ill pop power strike, and then followup with an offhand attack

With Surgeon's +1 and my charge bonus included:

If the First attack hits, target is prone, and the second attack procs.  If the first attack doesn't hit, target not prone, and second attack does not proc.  If the first hit doen't kill Kvatch, and the second hits, I will also proc surprising attack (dazed until the end of my next turn) if the second attack doesn't hit, surprise strike is not used.

Nobody touches my [very long sounding elven word that variously translates as shoeshine boy, slave, or golden aardvark] and lives to disrespect me.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

trolled said:


> Ches attempts to ignore the arrow in her shoulder, checking briefly to make sure Mr. Mittens is unharmed. Calling on her infernal heritage she channels fire into the soul of the bowman, and winks at Smash as she steps forward and raises her left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After loosing the arrow toward Ches, Bledso is suddenly overcome by a burning sensation. It starts in his pants and quickly spreads throughout his waist, his chest, his neck. And then flames escape via his mouth and nose. His eyes blinded by fear and pain, he looks toward Ches, seeing her wink, apparently at him, and right then and there, he is sure that women, ALL women, must die.

And in that moment of thought, he once again is engulfed in flames as Ches moves forward and flames burst from her fingertips. Huey and Dewie are completely consumed, while both Kvatch and Bledso endure the heat wave. Ches' last effort to take down the archer unfortunately falls short of the mark.

 New Map 

*[sblock=Combat]*
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 1 AP, 8/8 surges, 25/25 hp*
*  -- +1 AC (Restive Formula), +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 1 AP, 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*  -- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges, 15/25 hp*
*  -- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*
*  -- +2 hit, +4 dmg*

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Kvatch - 10 dmg taken*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - *

*Mal - *

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

*Round 2*

*[/sblock]*

Up next: Louie


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Louie...

...watches in fear and awe at the swath of firey destruction. Looking back over his shoulder at Kvatch, he's met with anger-most-foul. "KILL MAaaALLllL!" Kvatch screams at the orc, who throws himself at the drow, hand axe at the fore. It finds purchase at Mal's hip, cutting deep, deeper than seems possible for such a creature, bloodying the would-be mercenary.

[sblock=dmg] Since I know the question will be out there... minion with fixed dmg, fixed amt is increased on charge, and increased further from Kvatch's Fear in the Ranks. Usually I won't do this, but if there's ever a question as to WTF?, please ask in sblock so the story can continue unhindered. [/sblock]

Up next, Mal...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

whardell said:


> Ah Surgeon, they taught you to be mighty scary in toaster school, and oh so effective at making me even more awesome.
> 
> Im posting a my turn now because, lets be honest, Im not particularly good at posting when people are waiting for me to.
> 
> ...




Unfazed by the presence of Ches' firestorm, the handaxe protruding from his side, or even Louie's unsuccessful attempts at keeping Mal pinned in, the drow makes his move and take the fight to Kvatch. His first blow lands hard and heavy, chunks of metal and flesh fly as he yanks his battleaxe free and Kvatch is knocked on his rather large rearend. Unfortunately Mal's second swing goes wide as Kvatch falls.

Smash literally squeeks as he scurries backwards from the falling orc, trying to distance himself from the action.

Kvatch eyes Mal. As Ches' flames flicker and die, the rage of an orc scorned is stoked. Kvatch, bleeding now from his wounds, smiles menacingly at Mal as he prepared his response.

[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 1 AP, 8/8 surges, 11/25 hp*
*-- +1 AC (Restive Formula), +1 hit, +4 dmg, bloodied*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 1 AP, 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*-- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges, 15/25 hp*
*-- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*
*-- +2 hit, +4 dmg*

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch), bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie - Fear in the ranks, dmg bonus (Kvatch)*
*Kvatch - 44 dmg taken, prone*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss*

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

*Round 2*

[/sblock]

Up next, Kvatch!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Kvatch...

...hefts his bulk back to his feet. Seeing Smash scurring away he callls to Bledso, in orcish, likely telling him to keep the semi-hairless orc from running off. Then, turning back to face Mal, he simply, methodically, reins his glaive in short and with a lunge, attempts to thrust it into the drow. Mal's armor and skin give way to the blade, which cuts its way deep. Kvatch keeps adding pressure until the blood starts to literally pour out of the dark elf, making quite a mess of his otherwise impeccable clothing. Smiling and watching as Mal sinks to the ground, Kvatch looses a short war cry, runs his fingers though Mal's blood, and wipes them across his face. He looks up and points at the group of you. "Next!"

*[sblock=Combat]*
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 1 AP, 8/8 surges, -3/25 hp*
*  -- +1 AC (Restive Formula), prone, dying*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 1 AP, 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*  -- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges, 15/25 hp*
*  -- +1 hit, +4 dmg*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*
*  -- +2 hit, +4 dmg*

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie -  *
*Kvatch - 44 dmg taken*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg (Mal dying), recharge no-go*

*Falk - *

*Round 2*

*[/sblock]*

 New Map 

Up next: Falk and Bledso


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

*GM:*   how does the restive formula thing work? does the current bonus end? can it be 'popped' by anyone other than Mal? does this mean Surge has no _direct_ means of healing anyone? I'm asking out of ignorance...never seen an artificer in action.


----------



## whardell (Oct 1, 2011)

Uh I think its safe to assume that Mal Popped the formula on his turn since he started it bloody.  Also given the missed secondary attack and Kvatch not being bloody, AP and attack again, Ap free's Mals actions after a charge, minor to switch to Lurking Spider.  Melee Basic with battleaxe.  If it hits popping surprise attack.

So Mals turn looks like this in total:

Free Action Pop Formula (10 Temps)
Charge Kvatch, hit, prone
Miss with Offhand
(OH F-Bomb, he's not bloody)
Action Point
Minor - Lurking Spider
Standard - MBA Assume 28 hits
Kvatch Prone, Dazed (from surprise strike)

IF Kvatch is bloodied, Mal stays put (over)confident in his ability to vanquish him, if Kvatch is not bloody
Mal uses his remaining move action to get to E5 (Kvatch is prone and dazed no oa)

Assuming the Kvatch is bloodied and Mal Stays put, Kvatchs attack misses (he's attacking from prone) unless he has an AP or something else I don't know about.  If He hit, Mals new hp total is 7.  If Mal isn't hit his hp total is 11 w/ 10 temps

***For future reference, if I prepost a turn and in the interim go from full to bloody, please either assume I use a free action to heal (if possible) and continue with my stated action, or assume that I will change my turn.  There is no way Mal would have engaged homeslice bloodied and alone, and similarly no way he wouldn't take the AP attack once he saw Kvatch wasn't bloodied/dazed.  [I'll try to gin up a Warrens IF-Then statements to allow you to know what I would do]


----------



## Phesic (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Infusion:Curative Formula
*Encounter (Special)** ♦ Arcane, Healing*
*Minor Action**Close* burst 5 (10 at 11th level, 15 at 21st level)
*Target* You or one ally in the burst
*Effect* The target regains hit points equal to its healing surge value + your  Wisdom modifier, and you expend an infusion crafted with your Healing  Infusion class feature.















*OOC:*


I get to choose which I use, and at first level, I would also be using Heal to allow others to pop their second wind.  But yes, like almost all leaders, i only have 2 heals at first level.  The infusion will remain with him until he consciously triggers it or for 5 minutes.  It will not drop on dying. No one else can trigger it


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Phesic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I get to choose which I use, and at first level, I would also be using Heal to allow others to pop their second wind. But yes, like almost all leaders, i only have 2 heals at first level. The infusion will remain with him until he consciously triggers it or for 5 minutes. It will not drop on dying. No one else can trigger it




        *GM:*   thanks, phesic, exactly what i was looking for... forgot you had 2 different infusions to pick from, too.

now here is a perfect example of pre-posting gone bad. it now retcons two complete write-ups and breaks the flow of the narrative. i'd rather not have tons of if-thens to weed through. i'm not going to remember them either (you only have your own character to remember - i have maps to make, combat logs to update, etc.). 

retcon rules are as follows, barring extrordinary circumstances: if you've posted your turn and the next PC/NPC has since posted, your turn is locked in. PbP is all about narrative and retcons are too interruptive. think of it as simply a bad decision on your character's part, adapt, and overcome. 

for now, because i don't want to re-write everything, all i'm ret-conning in for Mal is having popped the infusion and the successful AP. no minor as you needed minor to start turn in AoR. Kvatch still hits, dazed from the prone (not b/c of numbers, but b/c it's a compromise). 

to the narrative end, that's what this is about - that's what you now have the ability to do - role play your actions, not just what you say. if you're charging a monster with your sword, describe it; give it life and energy. OOC descriptions of combat actions is what table-top boils down to because of the need to move move move. here, you have time. i (and hopefully everyone else) want to _feel_ your characters. bring them to life.      
[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 1 AP, 8/8 surges, 7/25 hp*
*-- bloodied*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 1 AP, 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*--*
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges, 15/25 hp*
*-- *
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*
*-- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie - *
*Kvatch - 66 dmg taken, prone, dazed (Mal), bloodied*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - *

*Round 2*
[/sblock]

ret-con map 

Kvatch is now prone, dazed, and bloodied (forgot the icon on his token on the map for bloodied). Mal is bloodied. And it's Falk's turn, followed by Bledso.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 1, 2011)

Falk shakes his head slightly back and forth, looking to the chaos that has ensued in the last few seconds.  He looks to Surgeon:

Fine mess we've all gotten ourselves into, isn't it, my semi-psychotic friend?

He looks and shouts to the bloodied Mal, standing above the orc.

If you keep running out on your own I'm going make sure we all stop helping you, you witty, retarded SOB!!!

He looks back to Louie and jumps slightly.

Oh right.  Forgot you.  Drow problems.  Ever have them?  Don't.  Now, Carsys's blade need a new home.  Would you kindly oblige?

With a mighty swing, Falk brings down the hammer (in the form of an axe) on the orc's stupid face, attempting to cleave it in two neat, even pieces.









*OOC:*


I'll use my move for the whole yelling at Mal thing, I think it's appropriate for me to not move away after that....

Activate Defender's Aura, MBA swing on my new orc friend.


----------



## trolled (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally pulling the arrow out of her arm, Ches leans over toward Falkrunn and whispers, "I think Carsys has a crush on his skull. Maybe you should leave them alone for a while," she frowns at bit, then looks directly at Bledso, hefting the spent arrow with fires dancing in her eyes, "Do that again."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 2, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Falk shakes his head slightly back and forth, looking to the chaos that has ensued in the last few seconds. He looks to Surgeon:
> 
> Fine mess we've all gotten ourselves into, isn't it, my semi-psychotic friend?
> 
> ...




Falk's bladed hammer falls mightily upon the face of Louie, cleaving it in twain just like he imagined, the rest of the orc's body simply collapses into a heap at Falk's feet.

        *GM:*   forgot to add this - Falk's NUTS!  LOL      

Up next: Bledso


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 2, 2011)

Shuffling closer to Kvatch and Smash, Bledso carefully picks out his steps, ensuring his final one lands squarely on Smash's fingers. Catching a glance from Kvatch, Bledso knows what he wants and feels even more empowered to make it happen.

_"Kvatch wants the elf dead... but this fiend is fire-incarnate! She... no, Kvatch said the elf, the challenger. Ok, line it up..."_ he whispers to himself as Bledso takes aim at Mal.



trolled said:


> ...then looks directly at Bledso, hefting the spent arrow with fires dancing in her eyes, "Do that again."




_"Oh no you di'in't..."_ Slight adjustment to the left... and the arrow finds a home right in Ches' belly. _"Eat that, you witch...." _And Ches starts a slow slide to the ground, dying.

[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 0 AP, 7/8 surges, 7/25 hp*
*-- bloodied*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 1 AP, 10/10 surges, 30/30 hp*
*-- *
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges, 0/25 hp*
*-- prone, dying*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges, 33/33 hp*
*-- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie - DEAD*
*Kvatch - 66 dmg taken, prone, dazed (Mal), bloodied*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - split Louie's face open, Louie dead*

*Round 2*

*Bledso - moves into Kvatch's Lead by Fear aura, longbow vs. Ches w/ Furious Assault - 15 dmg, Ches at 0 hp*

*Surge - *

*Ches - *

*Mal - *

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

[/sblock]

New Map 

Up next: Surge, Ches, and Mal...


----------



## Phesic (Oct 2, 2011)

Surge glances around, a bit panicked.
Too soft, too squishy, too quick.
He screws his courage together (literaly twisting a bolt on his chest) and rushes forward to put himself between Ches and the damnable archer trying to turn her into a quiver. Bending low, and whispering Come on Ches, it's not as bad as it looks. Looking back to the Kvatch who is starring down Mal, Surge mentally pulls the infusions power from its receptacle and hurls it towards Mal battered body.









*OOC:*



Move:G4
Standard:Heal Check to allow a second wind for Ches
Minor:Healing infusion Curative formula on Mal (Healing Surge+1, DO NOT SPEND A SURGE, just regain the hit points.)
Free:


----------



## Phesic (Oct 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Action point!






Tapping ing his own innate desire to see his companions live, Surge raises his crossbow towards Bledso. His target in sight, Surge presses the trigger stopping just shy of releasing the quarrel.
No, you're the annoyance, not the real threat.
His arm swings back to left and levels at Kvatch
You on the other hand...









*OOC:*


Standard: SCOURING WEAPON
*Target* Kvatch
*Attack* Intelligence vs. AC
*Hit* 2[W] + Intelligence modifier acid damage, and the target takes a -2 penalty to AC until the end of your next turn.







Well....frak.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 2, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge glances around, a bit panicked.
> Too soft, too squishy, too quick.
> He screws his courage together (literaly twisting a bolt on his chest) and rushes forward to put himself between Ches and the damnable archer trying to turn her into a quiver. Bending low, and whispering Come on Ches, it's not as bad as it looks. Looking back to the Kvatch who is starring down Mal, Surge mentally pulls the infusions power from its receptacle and hurls it towards Mal battered body.






Phesic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Action point!
> ...




By outward appearances, one would think Surgeon, the mal-formed warforged, would be slow and clumsy on his feet. And normally he is. But, be it programming or some divine influence on his artificial soul, when it comes to all things bloody he's fast. He might not be ready to put a band-aid on your wittle boo-boo, but if you're on the verge of dying, he's there. Like now. 

Before Ches can even finish slumping to the ground, Surge puts his massive bulk between her and the orcs, catches her before she falls, imparts his tactile healing skills upon her flesh, and lies her gently on the ground. Not satisfied with that, he hurls yet another of his concoctions at Mal, keeping him stable for the time being. And, not satisfied with just that, he levels his weapon against the proned Kvatch - alas, it may have been just a bit much for the Tin-man, as the bolt sails wide of the mark.

*[sblock=Combat]*
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 14/25 hp*
*  -- *
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 10/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*
*  -- *
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 6/25 hp*
*  -- prone, bloodied*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges (val=8) , 33/33 hp*
*  -- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie -  DEAD*
*Kvatch - 66 dmg taken, prone, dazed (Mal), bloodied*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - split Louie's face open, Louie dead*

*Round 2*

*Bledso - moves into Kvatch's Lead by Fear aura, longbow vs. Ches w/ Furious Assault - 15 dmg, Ches at 0 hp*

*Surge - heal check Ches - success (second wind), healing infusion Mal, AP Scouring Wpn vs. Kvatch - miss*

*Ches - *

*Mal - *

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

*[/sblock]*

* New Map *

*Up next:  Ches, Mal, and Kvatch*


----------



## whardell (Oct 3, 2011)

**Pre-Post**

Newly invigorated, Mal takes aims to kill Kvatch.

(Still in Lurking Spider) 

Main Hand Attack +2 CA, +2 Power Bonus to Damage, +4 From Toaster's Magic Weapon (I assume this is a +4 power bonus that does not stack with my +2)

If Main hand hits off hand (as a free action)

Hit or Miss, Mal retreats to F6

Strike first or die friend Dwarf.  Hit hard then return to the shadows.  Suffer not the Gnome to live.  These are the teachings of my people who lived in places your people dared not delve.  [In case  you were wondering, that is Drow speak for you have a point good sir and I will indeed keep you between me and the enemy.]


----------



## Phesic (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Magic weapon expires at the end of my turn.


----------



## trolled (Oct 3, 2011)

Before slipping under, Ches blinks awake, looking up at Surgeon, "Ow."

Her eyes focus on Bledso, drawn like iron fillings to a lodestone, "That your best shot, pig?! I am not dying in this piss-hole, festering," Ches continues to shout obscenities at the town, Bledso, Bledso's maternal grandmother, the general smell in the air, the nasty gunk in her hair, and so on while bringing herself to her feet. She squares her shoulders, "and furthermore, do you have any idea how painful arrows are?! Do you have any concept of the staggering pain abdominal wounds cause?! My hair is all dirty now..." it trails off into mumbling.

"Lovely weather, don't you think?"









*OOC:*


Move: Stand up.
Minor: Raving.
Standard: Argent Rain - Area Burst 1 on K3 - Hit or Miss creates Zone: Any creature entering or ending turn in zone takes 5 fire damage.
Free: Fall prone.






With a gesture, a rain of fire begins to fall around Kvatch and Bledso. Looking dejected at the downpour, Ches slumps to the ground in a fit of tears.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

trolled said:


> Before slipping under, Ches blinks awake, looking up at Surgeon, "Ow."
> 
> Her eyes focus on Bledso, drawn like iron fillings to a lodestone, "That your best shot, pig?! I am not dying in this piss-hole, festering," Ches continues to shout obscenities at the town, Bledso, Bledso's maternal grandmother, the general smell in the air, the nasty gunk in her hair, and so on while bringing herself to her feet. She squares her shoulders, "and furthermore, do you have any idea how painful arrows are?! Do you have any concept of the staggering pain abdominal wounds cause?! My hair is all dirty now..." it trails off into mumbling.
> 
> ...




Ches' rain is no more than a sprinkle and both Bledso and Kvatch (even from the ground) are able to avoid the deadly drops. The area around them though is still deadly, giving off noxious fumes and flickers of flame. Ches though is beside herself: never in her career has she had such horrible luck with the gods of fire....

Up next: Mal


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

whardell said:


> **Pre-Post**
> 
> Newly invigorated, Mal takes aims to kill Kvatch.
> 
> ...




Mal takes another swing at the fallen orc leader but, even prone and reeling from Mal's last attack, his tough armor is able to weather the storm. Mal is certain there must be something supernatural about this creature to be able to avoid such attacks. Sensing Kvatch's impending retribution, Mal retreats to a place behind the group's defender.

        *GM:*   edit on Mal's move - he goes behind Falk to E5      

Up next: Kvatch!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

Kvatch...

...in grandiose slow-motion goodness, rises from the ground, shaking off the lingering cobwebs in his brain from Mal's last onslaught. He watches his prey scamper off to hide behind some dwarf - it appears he may be seeing the rest of the party for the first time. Unpurturbed, he glances back over his shoulder, gives Bledso a barking order, and turns and charges after the drow, striking at him through the dwarf.

[sblock=1st attack] charge w/ reach (glaive) - I looked up in the compendium regarding cover and found this: "neither allies nor enemies give cover against melee, close, or area attacks"; so no protection from cover. However, he is subject to Falk's aura. So the net penalty is -1 hit (-2 from aura, +1 for charge). THIS WAS WHERE I ROLLED THE DICE. Falk swings MBA and connects, triggering Takedown Strike too - technically all this happens before Kvatch's blow lands. So, now he loses the charge bonus for his attack and is attacking from the prone. So now he's got another -3 to the attack at this point, and that brings the roll down to a 22, still a hit on Mal. [/sblock]

Kvatch's blow lands hard and deep, once again slicing into the drow, opening him up like a ripe fruit. This would have brought Kvatch great joy if it weren't for the jolt of pain surging through his skin...somehow the midget harmed him. Adding insult to injury, somehow it also had the termacity to swing at him, catching him squarely in the leg, nearly colllapsing it at the knee. As Falk yanks the axe, he pulls with such force to cause Kvatch even MORE dmg and the knee finally gives way, dropping him to his knees. Though he was soundly determined to decapitate the drow with his next blow, the dwarf manages to distract him long enough to make himself the target of Kvatch's wrath. The orc chokes up on the glaive and brings it across Falk's legs, drawing blood. Even prone, Kvatch nearly lies eye-to-eye with the dwarf, cocking his head to the side and growling at him.

[sblock=2nd attack] The AP Warrior's Surge should only have been +9 to hit (from the prone), but still connects at a 23. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), -1/25 hp*
*-- prone, dying*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 10/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*
*-- *
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 6/25 hp*
*-- prone, bloodied*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 1 AP, 13/13 surges (val=8) , 20/33 hp*
*-- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -18 dmg taken, bloodied, Fear in the Ranks (dmg bonus)*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie - DEAD*
*Kvatch - 71 dmg taken, bloodied*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - split Louie's face open, Louie dead*

*Round 2*

*Bledso - moves into Kvatch's Lead by Fear aura, longbow vs. Ches w/ Furious Assault - 15 dmg, Ches at 0 hp*

*Surge - heal check Ches - success (second wind), healing infusion Mal, AP Scouring Wpn vs. Kvatch - miss*

*Ches - argent rain vs. Bledso and Kvatch - miss both*

*Mal - MBA vs. Kvatch, miss, AoS and retreat*

*Kvatch - stand, recharge Fear in the Ranks, uses on Bledso; charge Mal (takes 4 radiant dmg, Falk makes MBA - hit for 12 dmg + Takedown Strike for 4 more dmg and prone), hit Mal for 15 dmg (Mal dying); AP - Warrior's Surge vs Falk, hit for 13 dmg, Kvatch heals 15 (net loss of 5hp for Kvatch)*

*Falk - *

[/sblock]

*New Map *

*Up next: Falk and Bledso*


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Kvatch...
> 
> [sblock=1st attack] charge w/ reach (glaive) - I looked up in the compendium regarding cover and found this: "neither allies nor enemies give cover against melee, close, or area attacks"; so no protection from cover. However, he is subject to Falk's aura. So the net penalty is -1 hit (-2 from aura, +1 for charge). [/sblock]












*OOC:*


I get to use my Battle Guardian OA when he makes the attack; If it hits then I'd add in Takedown Strike, which prones and adds damage; would that interrupt the damage from the attack?  Or does that still happen?  The Battle Guardian says that it occurs 'when they shift or make an attack that targets an ally'.  Don't know if it means pre or post damage; seems that 'trigger' implies pre, but that's just me.  Irregardlessly.  Here we go.







Seeing the lame Drow cower behind him, Falk lets out a brief snort.

Good to see you've grown a brain recently.  Maybe you'll be able to keep it up a bit more now.

Watching Kvatch run towards him, Falk yanks Carsys from the now neatly severed Louie head and prepares to strike.  His eyes narrow as he hold Carsys above his head.  Just as Kvatch reaches striking distance, his glaive obviously intended for Mal, Falk brings down the hammer once again, attempting to stop the bad guy in his tracks.

Not on my friend, you don't!!!









*OOC:*


Battle guardian triggers MBA; if it hits I'll use takedown strike (additional 4 and prone) with it, miss it still does Str (4) damage.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 3, 2011)

Seeing the bloodied Mal lying on the floor beside him, Falk's eyes begin to burn with pure, tiny Dwarven fury.  And possibly a hint of jealousy.  He tightens his grip on Carsys and faces Kvatch in the eye...

You.... You.... WHO WILL I MOCK NOW?!?!?!?









*OOC:*


 Minor - Battle Wrath stance; +2 to Basic Melee damage
Standard - SMACKENZIE!!!!!!! (MBA; if it hits, add Power Attack behind it)
AP and do it again if he's still breathing.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Seeing the bloodied Mal lying on the floor beside him, Falk's eyes begin to burn with pure, tiny Dwarven fury. And possibly a hint of jealousy. He tightens his grip on Carsys and faces Kvatch in the eye...
> 
> You.... You.... WHO WILL I MOCK NOW?!?!?!?




Falk's wrath is pure rage, focused into power. He swings at the great orc, only for his blow to land on the spikey bits of Kvatch's shoulder, barely protecting him from a grave wound. Not detered, Falk focuses and swings again, this time connecting and extracting a large chunk of flesh from Kvatch who howl's in agony.

Up next: Bledso


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

_"What the? How...? Aargh..."_

Bledso, oh-so-happy to see the drow fall, is now free from his orders to target Mal and reacquire the tiefling. Amazed at her stamina, he salivates as he prepares his third arrow for her. Then he curses as the bow fails to obey his commands. Exasperated, he throws it to the ground and, suddenly insipired, he grabs Smash by the hair, lifts him up with his arm wrenched behind his back, and holds his handaxe to Smash's throat.

"<Orcish gibberish, gibberish!>"

As he waits for your response, he hacks and coughs as the aftereffects of Ches' rain take hold... Smash, too, looks worse, possibly even more susceptible to the fumes due to Ches' burning attacks against him just a few hours ago....

*[sblock=Combat]*
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), -1/25 hp*
*-- prone, dying*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 10/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*
*-- *
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 6/25 hp*
*-- prone, bloodied*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 0 AP, 13/13 surges (val=8) , 20/33 hp*
*-- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -23 dmg taken, bloodied, Fear in the Ranks (dmg bonus)*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie -  DEAD*
*Kvatch - 93 dmg taken, bloodied, prone*
*Smash - bloodied, grabbed by Bledso*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - split Louie's face open, Louie dead*

*Round 2*

*Bledso - moves into Kvatch's Lead by Fear aura, longbow vs. Ches w/ Furious Assault - 15 dmg, Ches at 0 hp*

*Surge - heal check Ches - success (second wind), healing infusion Mal, AP Scouring Wpn vs. Kvatch - miss*

*Ches - argent rain vs. Bledso and Kvatch - miss both*

*Mal - MBA vs. Kvatch, miss, AoS and retreat*

*Kvatch - stand, recharge Fear in the Ranks, uses on Bledso; charge Mal (takes 4 radiant dmg, Falk makes MBA - hit for 12 dmg + Takedown Strike for 4 more dmg and prone), hit Mal for 15 dmg (Mal dying); AP - Warrior's Surge vs Falk, hit for 13 dmg, Kvatch heals 15 (net loss of 5hp for Kvatch)*

*Falk - MBA miss; AP MBA hit for 22 dmg w/ Power Attack*

*Round 3*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, miss; grab Smash, drop bow, draw handaxe...takes OG 5 at end of turn (as does Smash, who's vulnerable)*

*Surge - *

*Ches - *

*Mal - *

*Kvatch - *

*Falk - *

*[/sblock]*

* New Map *

*Up next:  Surge, Ches, and Mal*


----------



## Phesic (Oct 3, 2011)

Surge looks a little puzzled at this turn of events...

Well, well.  He seems to want to make it easy for you Ches.
Surge looks down at the heap that is Ches crying on the ground.
You better do something about him, I think he means to kill Mr.Mittens.
Surge steps over her prone form to kneel next to Mal, Smacking him awake.
And you!  You call yourself a drow? Get out there and kill things like a real drow.









*OOC:*


Minor:All my talking
Move:E4
Standard:Heal check for Mal's second wind
Free:


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge looks a little puzzled at this turn of events...
> 
> Well, well. He seems to want to make it easy for you Ches.
> Surge looks down at the heap that is Ches crying on the ground.
> ...




Once again, Surgeon is the master of his craft, coaxing Mal's inner reserves to the fore. 

Will the party survive? What of Smash? It's a nailbiter, folks!

        *GM:*   new map not really needed, Mal's prone and at 6hp, and Ches is up!


----------



## trolled (Oct 4, 2011)

Tears streaming down her face, Ches whips her head up, her hair slopping mud along Surge's legs. Finding nothing changed, the tears burst forth anew, the sight of this world is almost too much for her. Damn this filthy, piss-washed hamlet and these filthy, piss-washed orcs. Still dejected, Ches raises her left hand, screws up her resolve and intones a prayer to the spirit of Frank.

"Frank, I need your help. I can't believe I'm saying that. I don't cherish asking, but I need that pus-filled stain upon this world to burst into flames and die the most terrible of deaths in all the Nine Hells. I know you can help me, Frank. You helped teach me the intricacies of all manner arcane. Guide my spell, guide this wretch to Cania. I can't bathe until they all die, it all comes crashing down in another pout.









*OOC:*


Standard: Scorching Burst on a square to miss Smash.
Move & Minor: Entire speech
Free: Continue pouting
Free: Arcana


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 4, 2011)

trolled said:


> Tears streaming down her face, Ches whips her head up, her hair slopping mud along Surge's legs. Finding nothing changed, the tears burst forth anew, the sight of this world is almost too much for her. Damn this filthy, piss-washed hamlet and these filthy, piss-washed orcs. Still dejected, Ches raises her left hand, screws up her resolve and intones a prayer to the spirit of Frank.
> 
> "Frank, I need your help. I can't believe I'm saying that. I don't cherish asking, but I need that pus-filled stain upon this world to burst into flames and die the most terrible of deaths in all the Nine Hells. I know you can help me, Frank. You helped teach me the intricacies of all manner arcane. Guide my spell, guide this wretch to Cania. I can't bathe until they all die, it all comes crashing down in another pout.




More fire rages within the tiefling and she attempts to engulf the hostage-taker Bledso with her infernal flames, but he's simply too quick or just too lucky to feel the burn. Crushed again by failure, Ches falls to the earth, whimpering and 'praying' to Frank Almighty.

In response, The Hand of Frank materializes before the dejected Ches. Gently, it lifts her chin and with the the back of itself, wipes away the tears, brushing her hair back. Then, suddenly, it rises and slaps her full force across the face. Stunned, agape, Ches watches as gives her a thumbs up, pats her on the head, and with a <snap!>, vanishes.

        *GM:*   Ches: Hand of Frank +2 power bonus to hit during next attack before the end of this encounter.      

No new map needed, no change.

Up next: Mal and Kvatch


----------



## whardell (Oct 5, 2011)

I just wanted a bar fight, thats it, I didn't feel the need to kill you.  Now unfortunately for you that has changed.

Mal drags himself to the prone orc,  time to die.

Crawl to Kvatch.  (I believe Aspect of the Spider is still up, if not Ill use that minor)

[Attack with main hand followed by off hand (assuming the first hits)]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 5, 2011)

whardell said:


> I just wanted a bar fight, thats it, I didn't feel the need to kill you. Now unfortunately for you that has changed.
> 
> Mal drags himself to the prone orc, time to die.
> 
> ...




Mal lifts his trusty axe high and buries it in Kvatch's chest, blood spraying everywhere. It's a devestating blow, causing Kvatch to return the favor, more reflexively than driven by active thought. Fortunately for Mal, the limp swing barely comes close and the great orc gasps his final, blood-filled breaths. Lolling his head to one side, he fearsom gaze locks with Bledso. With a final gurgle, he commands him: "KILL!" and his movements come to a halt.

[sblock=whew!] Lucky, whardell!!!!  MBA hit for exactly his remaining hp and DWA would have missed  [/sblock]

Bledso readies his axe for a killing blow against Smash.....

*[sblock=Combat]*
*Encounter #2 - Kvatch*

*Initiative*
*Archer (Bledso)*
*Surge*
*Ches*
*Blades (Huey, Dewey, and Louie)*
*Mal*
*Kvatch*
*Falk*

*PCs*
*Mal -- AC 18 / Fort 12 / Ref 16 / Will 11 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 6/25 hp*
*-- prone, bloodied*
*Surge -- AC 16 / Fort 15 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 10/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*
*-- *
*Ches -- AC 14 / Fort 12 / Ref 14 / Will 13 -- 0 AP, 8/8 surges (val=6), 6/25 hp*
*-- prone, bloodied*
*Falk -- AC 20 / Fort 16 / Ref 13 / Will 10 -- 0 AP, 13/13 surges (val=8) , 20/33 hp*
*-- *

*Enemies*
*Bledso -23 dmg taken, bloodied*
*Huey - DEAD *
*Dewey - DEAD *
*Louie -  DEAD*
*Kvatch -DEAD *
*Smash - bloodied, grabbed by Bledso*

*Pre-Round 1 - Kvatch triggered action: Fear in the Ranks, dmg bonus to allies in burst 3*

*Round 1*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, hit, 10 dmg*

*Surge - Magic Weapon, hit, 8 dmg vs. Kvatch, allies +1 hit, +4 dmg until end of next turn, Restive formula on Mal*

*Ches - Burning Hands - Huey and Dewey killed, 10 dmg Bledso and Kvatch, AP miss vs. Bledso*

*Louie - charge Mal, hit for 14 dmg*

*Mal - AoR, pop infusion, charge Kvatch, hit for 26 dmg (incl power strike), DWA miss, AP for 22 more dmg*

*Kvatch - glaive strike vs. Mal, 14 dmg, recharge no-go*

*Falk - split Louie's face open, Louie dead*

*Round 2*

*Bledso - moves into Kvatch's Lead by Fear aura, longbow vs. Ches w/ Furious Assault - 15 dmg, Ches at 0 hp*

*Surge - heal check Ches - success (second wind), healing infusion Mal, AP Scouring Wpn vs. Kvatch - miss*

*Ches - argent rain vs. Bledso and Kvatch - miss both*

*Mal - MBA vs. Kvatch, miss, AoS and retreat*

*Kvatch - stand, recharge Fear in the Ranks, uses on Bledso; charge Mal (takes 4 radiant dmg, Falk makes MBA - hit for 12 dmg + Takedown Strike for 4 more dmg and prone), hit Mal for 15 dmg (Mal dying); AP - Warrior's Surge vs Falk, hit for 13 dmg, Kvatch heals 15 (net loss of 5hp for Kvatch)*

*Falk - MBA miss; AP MBA hit for 22 dmg w/ Power Attack*

*Round 3*

*Bledso - longbow vs. Ches, miss; grab Smash, drop bow, draw handaxe...takes OG 5 at end of turn (as does Smash, who's vulnerable)*

*Surge - heal check Mal - success (second wind)*

*Ches - Scorching burst vs Bledso, miss*

*Mal - crawl to Kvatch, MBA hit for 17 dmg - Kvatch dead, proc killing blow vs. Mal (at -2 hit), miss*

*Falk - *

*[/sblock]*

* New Map *

Up Next: Can/Will Falk save the soon-to-be-ex-orc?


----------



## whardell (Oct 6, 2011)

Listen, I just killed Kvatch for threatening Smash, what do you think I, and my friends here will do to you for killing him.  Run along now, leave Smash, and live free or I promise you, I will get up, and maim you in ways that will shame your ancestors and then I will nurse you back to health and sell you to a gnomish orphanage to do with as they please.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 6, 2011)

whardell said:


> Listen, I just killed Kvatch for threatening Smash, what do you think I, and my friends here will do to you for killing him. Run along now, leave Smash, and live free or I promise you, I will get up, and maim you in ways that will shame your ancestors and then I will nurse you back to health and sell you to a gnomish orphanage to do with as they please.




As Mal lies bleeding all over the place, covered in the newly released viscera of one now-departed Kvatch, Bledso takes in the scene, listening to the drow mumble. If only Bledso understood King's a little better, he might realize the threat just leveled at him. 

[sblock=stunts] This is basically a stunt. It's not Mal's turn. But throw a roll in along with something like this, and who knows what could happen. In my mind, I had planned that if he hit the high DC (because he doesn't really look all the intimidating right now and it's not even his turn), I was going to have a small amount of indecision creep in and have Bledso grant combat advantage until the next attack. Failure (even with Mal's 3), doesn't confer any special penalty. So stunts are always worth the try, so long as they're role played, not overused, and make sense. [/sblock]

Up next: What's Falk gonna do? .....


----------



## Phesic (Oct 6, 2011)

Surge looks from Bledso back to Falk, a grim look on his face. He doesn't want to lose a potential resource to stupidity. Speaking directly to Falk, he says
Might I suggest rapid acceleration followed with a forceful impact the the solar plexus to extricate our ally from this erstwhile archer.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 6, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge looks from Bledso back to Falk, a grim look on his face. He doesn't want to lose a potential resource to stupidity. Speaking directly to Falk, he says
> Might I suggest rapid acceleration followed with a forceful impact the the solar plexus to extricate our ally from this erstwhile archer.




Falk looks to Toaster, slightly bewildered.  His angry eyes now large with utter confusion, his face long, obviously attempting to comprehend.  He begins stroking his massive beard.

A rapid who in the whatnow?  Look, I think one of your bolts is loose.  You obviously don't know what you're talking about.  *sigh*... If only you were Dwarven work.... We wouldn't have these problems with you...

Falk readies Carsys, his look of rage back in full force

I'm just going to run up really fast and go hit him in the gut.  That should make him let go of our friend.  Not all that fancy whatever you say I should do.

He looks briefly to Mal...

Note to you, good sir.  Bleeding out on the ground doesn't make for a good spot to try to intimidate someone.  Try something else.  Like this.

With his last line, Falk lifts Carsys above his head, looking directly at Bledso, the fire in his eyes... He plants his right foot and takes off in a speeding run of pure dwarven rage.

GAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

As he reaches Bledso, he brings down the hammer once again, directly upon his poor orcish skull.









*OOC:*


Move and Minor to talk/overcome confusion
Standard charge against Bledso to K3; Intimidation during the charge to try to make him crap himself or something equivalent thereto















*OOC:*


HAHA Intimidate fail, Charge WIN!!!!
And pay no mind to the CA; I didn't see my autocomplete had added that.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 7, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> ...
> 
> He looks briefly to Mal...
> 
> ...




The overall effect is amazing. The mad midget blasts off with mighty speed toward Bledso, whose eyes go wide, part with amusement, part with wonder. And then the blow lands. For a moment, all is still and onlookers hush with expectant awe. It seems as if Falk simply ran _through_ the orc, or maybe between its legs. But when the blood begins to flow, it finally becomes obvious what has happened: the dwarf DID run the orc through, actually separating torso from waist. Bledo's upper body teeters for a second, then tips over along Falk's head, flips end over end, and lands head first at its own feet, which also crumple and collapse on the disguisting pile of flesh and bone formerly known as Bledso. 

Smash, for his part, is near frozen with fear, as are others in the crowd. A few dash off, likely to spread the word of what just happened: Captain Kvatch and his personal guard are all dead at the hands of the non-orc-newcomers. But others start to cheer, and a roar of excitement begins to engulf the onlookers. Smash, zombie-like, simply walks over to bloody Mal and lifts him up from the fallen Kvatch. Then, servant-like, he kneels on both knees and puts his nose to the dirt at Mal's feet. Coughing, he struggles with King's. "I yours now. Others too. We's _sharvik._ What's you wants me do?" Smash is still wounded from your original battle w/ Kvatch, not to mention the large portion of his scalp showing from where Kvatch ripped his hair away.

Surgeon, always interested in the recently fallen, takes in a good look at Kvatch. His eye patch has flipped up, exposing what appears to be a large black opal set in a ruined eye socket. Maybe it was used to intimidate others? Or just a good hiding place for personal treasure? In addition, obvious to both Surgeon and Ches, Kvatch's armor, while mostly a patchwork of plate and scale armors scavanged likely from fallen kills, resonates with arcane powers.

        *GM:*   More to follow this after a response or two from the party...but feel free to direct the story, too. Remember, your discussions with Stump were basically interrupted by this fight.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

[sblock=XP, AP, and hp]
*Mal -- 1 AP, 7/8 surges (val=6), 25/25 hp*

*Surge -- 1 AP, 6/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*

*Ches -- 1 AP, 7/8 surges (val=6), 23/25 hp*

*Falk -- 1 AP, 12/13 surges (val=8) , 32/33 hp*

632 xp encounter, plus 140 for 1st Hatchet encounter = 194 xp per character. 

1AP earned. 

Characters healed at surge +1d6 each (rolled off camera). Surge spent 2 of his own surges to heal everyone, plus 1 each for Mal, Ches, and Falk. Surge then spent 2 more surges to refill infusions. [/sblock]


----------



## Phesic (Oct 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=XP, AP, and hp]
> *Mal -- 1 AP, 7/8 surges (val=6), 25/25 hp*
> 
> *Surge -- 1 AP, 6/10 surges (val=7), 30/30 hp*
> ...












*OOC:*


I can use anyone's healing surges to refill my infusions, they don't have to be mine.  so you can spread the surges around pretty evenly.


----------



## whardell (Oct 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Smash, zombie-like, simply walks over to bloody Mal and lifts him up from the fallen Kvatch. Then, servant-like, he kneels on both knees and puts his nose to the dirt at Mal's feet. Coughing, he struggles with King's. "I yours now. Others too. We's _sharvik._ What's you wants me do?" Smash is still wounded from your original battle w/ Kvatch, not to mention the large portion of his scalp showing from where Kvatch ripped his hair away.




Well, that went about as expected.  Mal regard the cheering orcs and Smash, he nods at Smash's wounds and then at Surgeon.  Surge'll fix you right up Smash, and don't go grovelling I've got ego enough as it is.  We're gonna need a campsite, fire, food, and a couple of decent swordhands.  My offer to Smash stands, I will train you and make you a fierce warrior.  If there are others that wish to follow us they can make themselves known.  None here have to be Sharvik to me, but those that choose to follow had best do so loyally...  [To the Dwarf] Mighty fine swing you got there.


----------



## Phesic (Oct 9, 2011)

Surge looks up from where he has spent the last few moments extracting the opal from its previous housing.

Of course, it would be my pleasure to look after your injured, as soon as I take care of my friends here.

Seeing that Mal is pretty much recovered and Falk was barely touched, I turn towards Ches.

How are you feeling?  Show me where it hurts.

Bending low and scooping her up, Surge's one good eye looks at her with what one assumes is compassion.

How about we find you a nice bed to rest in?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

whardell said:


> Well, that went about as expected. Mal regards the cheering orcs and Smash, he nods at Smash's wounds and then at Surgeon. Surge'll fix you right up Smash. And don't go grovelling, I've got ego enough as it is.





Phesic said:


> Surge looks up from where he has spent the last few moments extracting the opal from its previous housing.
> 
> Of course, it would be my pleasure to look after your injured, as soon as I take care of my friends here.




Surgeon, skillful as ever, takes his party and the orc into his care and treats their wounds. He then pries the gem from Kvatch's eye socket, inspecting it with his particular emotionally-detached manner. It's of rather high quality, certainly worthy of its hiding space. In addition, he takes a closer look at Kvatch's armor. Picking at the pieces damaged in the attack, it becomes obvious that the metal was added afterwards to a much more detailed hide jerkin with horned shoulders beneath. 

[sblock=stuffs] The opal is a 300gp gem. The armor (once the metal bits are stripped away), is known as Horn Tusk Hide (+1) 

Also, spent 2 more surges from Mal to heal up Smash. [/sblock]




whardell said:


> We're gonna need a campsite, fire, food, and a couple of decent swordhands. My offer to Smash stands: I will train you and make you a fierce warrior. If there are others that wish to follow us they can make themselves known. None here have to be Sharvik to me, but those that choose to follow had best do so loyally.



 
Smash is taken aback. His is a world built on violence and power. The strong lead the weak. The weak serve. "I's... I's Mal's. I's help, do fires and foods. I's _sharvik_ and serves Mal. I's tell others." And, after Surgeon's caring touch-ups, runs off, ostensibly to share his story with the rest of his clutch. 

Stump pokes his head outside the bar-priori-barn, slowly clapping his hands for/at the party. *"Bravo, bravo. You four managed to not get yourselves killed and take down a member of the trannsh. I suspect you may have made some friends here. And some enemies. Watch your backs, gentlemen."* He then turns to re-enter his domain. Waving his had up over his head toward the interior, he calls back to the group,* "Comon, let's finish up our buisiness."*


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

Stump takes his custom chair behind his 'workspace' as you follow him into the Hungry Orc. From under the rug serving as a tablecloth, he pulls a crude hand-drawn map and hands it to you.* "Here,"* he says, pointing to an area circled in the forest, *"is where this group is. It's not far from here, maybe three hours' walk. I don't know and don't wanna know how you get in there, but I recommend you at least come up with some kinda plan - once I hire a team, I don't like sloppiness. My win-loss numbers are too good to just throw in with ANYone. You guys got something - now you just need to harness it, refine it. And you'll go far."*

*"Meh, there I go all waxin' philosophical an' all. Fergit it. Got any questions?"*

        *GM:*   Chance here for any last-minute interaction w/ Stump, any activities you want to do, plans you want to make, etc.

Off the top of my head, there's simply bum-rushing the camp, stalking it out, attempting a sneak-in at night (or during any low-activity time), or sneaking in as members. I'm prepared to move forward with any of those options or adapt to whatever you as a group decide on.

Oh, and if you'd like to 'rename' Smash to something more 'orcish' or simply more 'Mal.'


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 9, 2011)

Coming back into the bar, Falk immediately grabs a nearby mug and proceeds to drink ; celebrating the recent battle victory.  Slamming it down on the table, now empty, he has a great big smile on his gruff dwarven face.

Ahhhhhhhh!!! Let's get to it, gents!

He glances at the map, looking slightly worried.  He begins stroking his beard a bit, deep in thought.

I'm worried about these woods,, myself.... Never was one for the whole 'natural scenery' thing.  

He looks to Ches...

And I can't imagine THIS one would be able to resist burning half the bloody thing to the ground.  What if we went up north instead, toward the river; coming in around the other side?  

Lookiing now to Surge, a slight smirk on his face,

You're water-proofed, right?  Won't be going haywire or the like on us if we go up there, would ya?  Either way, it'd certainly take longer, but it may give us a much needed bit of an edge for getting into the camp.  In the meantime, MORE ALE!!!!!!!!!

Grabbing the nearest full glass, Falk downs it in nearly the blink of an eye.  He is quite possibly now more ale than Dwarf.  Though the exact distinction between the two has been lost to time.


----------



## trolled (Oct 9, 2011)

With a spell, Ches grooms herself back to her normal unruffled perfection. The casting seems to settle her nerves and bring her back to the present. Now firmly in control of herself again, Ches glances at the map. Hmming to herself from time to time, she pulls out her journal and begins writing.

Aloud she says, "They're likely to have fortifications or sentries along the main route. We should assume that we'll get into a few scuffs if we go that way. I'm not sure Falk's idea to use the river lacks merit, but we don't know much about these woods. We might lose as much time trying to cut through from the river as just knocking our way through the sentries. And that still leaves the matter of the winking. No, no no... no good," she finishes in a mumble as she continues to write in her journal.

"What if we follow the road, but stick to the forest? Try and go in quiet like. I don't envy getting myself all mucked up, but we're doomed to fail if we just walk right up, nice as you like, and start shooting. We can use the route to guide us, but also stay clear of any sentries... might just work."

Ches tears a page out of her journal and slides it over to Stump, on it is a long list of chemicals and alchemical reagents.

"Consider this half my payment, and do make sure you get it all, please. One vial of each should be sufficient, unless you think more would go well." Ches brushes her hand through her hair and adjusts her clothes in that calculated way, "I might just use up all my alchemist's acid trying to do this one silent."

[sblock="Ches' list"]acetone peroxide
ammonium nitrate
brown hair
chlorine azide
cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine
diacetyl peroxide
diamino dinitroethene
diethylene glycol dinitrate
erythirtol tetranitrate
hexametheylene triperoxide diamine
iron ore
lead
manganese heptoxide
methyl nitrate
nitroglycerin
nitromethane
night oil
orc amber
orc teeth
pentazenium
potassium picrate
rain water
raw fish bone
silver nitride
straw
tetranitromethane
turtle shell
willow bark
xylitol pentanitrate[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Coming back into the bar, Falk immediately grabs a nearby mug and proceeds to drink, celebrating the recent battle victory. Slamming it down on the table, now empty, he has a great big smile on his gruff dwarven face.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh!!! Let's get to it, gents!
> 
> ...




*"Obviously you don't know nuthin' 'bout this area, dwarf,"* Stump opines in a snide tone. *"If you did, you'd know about both the regular patrols the Karadim make on their side of the border and the dangerous lizard folk who live all along the near side. But hey, it's your ass. Do whatcha wanna do, I don't care. Just bring me the key."*

As for Falk's amazing feats of consumption, it's as if he had no alcohol in him at all. He's completely unimpared and clear of thought. Which isn't saying _too_ much given his standard mental approach to things. But, at least one thing is clear to him - the bar seems as full as it was just a few minutes ago before the fight with Kvatch, except for the hooded fellow who used to be sitting in the far corner. Now granted, it's not as if you were looking for him. But he sorta stands out, like the rest of you. And there's no other obvious exits from this place. Now maybe it's not even important. But Falk's been known to worry about seemingly 'unimportant' things in the past which has, in the end, kept him alive more than once.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 9, 2011)

trolled said:


> With a spell, Ches grooms herself back to her normal unruffled perfection. The casting seems to settle her nerves and bring her back to the present. Now firmly in control of herself again, Ches glances at the map. Hmming to herself from time to time, she pulls out her journal and begins writing.
> 
> Aloud she says, "They're likely to have fortifications or sentries along the main route. We should assume that we'll get into a few scuffs if we go that way. I'm not sure Falk's idea to use the river lacks merit, but we don't know much about these woods. We might lose as much time trying to cut through from the river as just knocking our way through the sentries. And that still leaves the matter of the winking. No, no no... no good," she finishes in a mumble as she continues to write in her journal.
> 
> ...




*"Lemme see that..."* Stump mutters as he takes the list from Ches. *"Cyclone-metha-tirade? Hexa-... Mange-a-knees... Zi-lital...? Whaddyou think, i'm some sorta doctor? I ain't in the business of going shopping for my hoods, let alone YOU newbies. You're all just half-a-hair of crazy! And this stuff? STRAW? RAIN WATER? ORC T....."* He stops his growing anger suddenly, gazes up at Ches, back to the list, then back to Ches. *"If this is what I think it is, little girl, you better not be bullshiitting. Yeah, half your pay alright, cause it ain't cheap. I'll cut you a break if you let me know who your souce of information is on payday."*

*"As to the route in... it's only been cleared/used by these Faithful over the past few months,"* Stump offers. *"It's unlikely they'll have anything else set up 'fortification'-wise on the trail, given that, from what I hear, their camp is nothing more than tents and fenceposts. And I've no idea if they walk the trail or even guard the surrounding area at all; you'll have to see for yourselves."*


----------



## Phesic (Oct 10, 2011)

I look around at my companions, processing the data gleaned and the ideas posed and come up with my own idea.

What if we pretend to join them?

It's almost cute how innocent that sounds.

of course, regardless of the plan, we should stay here tonight. to recover and plot of course.


----------



## trolled (Oct 10, 2011)

Something tells me they are going to talk about the giant stone man that wants to join their order. Not to mention the grumpy dwarf, skulking elf, and horned girl. We'll blend right in.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 10, 2011)

Finding several more full tankards, Falk proceeds to continue his endeavor to become approximately 30% alcohol (by volume).

BUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  The..... BUAHAHA!!! ...........Horned....... gir.......BUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! *Ahem*.  Wait.  Thassssss not vury funny.

Falk appears unable to normally blink, opting instead for winking with either eye alternately.

'Ey!!  'EY!!! Ok... huuuurs what we're gunnnnnna do. YOU!!  Pointing to Surge. We can pretend that you're, like, a guy that we found.... And... and.... waiiiiit.....  Falk proceeds to let out a massive beltch, quite unlike anything the world has ever known.  Ahhhhhhh... much better.  So... RIGHT!  YOU!!  You... YoU can be our, like, prisioner type guy.  The rest of us could blend into this rag tag group well 'nuff, and you can be our ticket past any guardssss.sss...sss...sss...ssss.s.  His voice trails off and his eyes shut most of the way.... WAAAHHH!  Yes!  Then, once we're innnnssss... we find what's-'is-face... and GRAB 'IM!!!!  YESSS!!  More drinks!!!!

He seems to be close to his goal...









*OOC:*


Let's roll more Endurance!!!!!
Uh ohhhh......


----------



## trolled (Oct 10, 2011)

Contemplating her lot in life, Ches places her face firmly into her palm. In a muffled tone she says, "The goal is to be unknown when we do this, not to blithely walk up and say 'Oh how do you do? We just happened upon this prisoner. Can we see your boss?' like we're thicker than mud. And stop drinking. You're only 45% dwarf at this point and you've pissed yourself."










*OOC:*


I love you, Blut.
Prestidigitation - Urine down Falk's pants.


----------



## Phesic (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't suspect we will be very stealthy, but I think sticking to the forest has the best chance for success.

Surge is clearly unconcerned about the approach other than getting the job done.

Perhaps a poison to knock the mark unconscious should be procured.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 10, 2011)

trolled said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I love you, Blut.
> Prestidigitation - Urine down Falk's pants.












*OOC:*


... Dude... totes uncool..... *sniff*....







Oblivious to his current state, Falk continues his near-drunken ramblings.

Wellll FINE!  I'll just go with Toaster!  We can go to the campsssss and just say 'BOO!'  They won't know we're there, and then we'll take all of their shinies!  And any high quality stonework they posses. We'll take the mark, knocked out or otherwise, and come back.  Easy peasy.  No problem.  Why be unknown?  Why not become known to them and have them fear our very name?  I thinks that'd work most bestest.  Or.... If we really want to be unknown....

Falk is obviously pleased with himself.  In his mind was an eloquent monologue outlining a plan to strike nothing but the most intense fear in the hearts of the enemies; detailed plans, efficient routes, tactical contingencies should things go awry, escape plans, disguise designs, and even dialect training.  Unfortunately, the alcohol begins to take its toll on everyone's favorite dwarf, and all that comes out is

Blllarrrhhhgggg bluuurrrr.  Sccchhhhecccleeeebleeh.  Hurrrmmmm derghhhhhh shappa.  Mostat arpe darge.  Huuuurrrrrkkk esssshhhh!!!!  Blurgh.

With that, he gives a great nod to the party and sits back in his chair, satisfied, a slightly smaller sized, but nonetheless full, tankard of ale in one hand.


----------



## whardell (Oct 25, 2011)

We drow have a saying, "An intricate plan is the way a meticulous man wins a war, a quick plan and a willingness to adapt is the way one kills a meticulous man, or failing that, a poisoned dagger will generally suffice."

I say we walk through the forest staying close to the trail.  That way we can avoid the densest scariest parts of the woods and yet be more or less off the trail.  Extra jink is all well and good, but if we dont get going I imagine the orc population of this town will drop tremendously.  

"Smash bring me my killing pants, its time to get going!"


----------



## Phesic (Oct 26, 2011)

whardell said:


> We drow have a saying, "An intricate plan is the way a meticulous man wins a war, a quick plan and a willingness to adapt is the way one kills a meticulous man, or failing that, a poisoned dagger will generally suffice."
> 
> I say we walk through the forest staying close to the trail.  That way we can avoid the densest scariest parts of the woods and yet be more or less off the trail.  Extra jink is all well and good, but if we dont get going I imagine the orc population of this town will drop tremendously.
> 
> "Smash bring me my killing pants, its time to get going!"




Surge looks from the just recovered drow to the barely recovered sorcerer.

A little friendly advice from the igmo who has to keep you all upright.  Stay the night.  I'm thinking the orc population will be just fine, and I don't think that marching into the woods in our current condition is conducive to...
,Surge looks a bit confused for a moment, then brighten as if he just discovered the perfect word,
..living.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 29, 2011)

*GM:*   In the interest of jump starting the bad boy again, I'm gonna cut to the chase...      

Heeding the Surgeon's advice, and much to Ches' chagrin, you decide an extended respite among the denizens of Bloomten. Falk needs no further instruction or encouragement as he simply passes out in his chair, complete with faux-urine soaked pantaloons and ale-foam mustache. Stump and his lackey retreat to, well his retreat "The Manor," and Smash (he really needs a new name....or?) spends a few hours pressing and cleaning Mal's killing pants. The Hungry Orc is open 24 hours-a-day, and you're provided with some of the fewer finer items from the foodstuffs and drinks, due to your outstanding actions with Kvatch, Bledso, and crew. As for sleeping arrangements, well, it certainly wasn't the best night you've ever had. It may actually have been the worst, especially for the tiefling who unfortunately didn't come through the night fully rested. 







*OOC:*


 Ches is -1 surge at daybreak 







Smash and 2 other orcs loyal to his sharvik provide you with decent field rations, and they have managed to clean your weapons a bit too. They even managed to patch up Kvatch's magical hide-skins, which they meekly present to Mal before your departure. And the gang is ready to go....

        *GM:*   I'll stop here for a day to see if there are any actions you may have wanted to do before leaving... when that's done, we'll start Chapter 2.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 31, 2011)

Falk somehow managed to get upstairs.  He awoke next to a gnome.  He immediately swore off all alcohol, went downstairs, and had a drink.


----------



## trolled (Oct 31, 2011)

Waking up with a terrible migraine and sore back, Ches blearily lights a cigarette and joins Falk downstairs at the bar. Seeing that the best she is likely to get is orc piss ale, she abstains from ordering a drink, instead deciding to pull out her water flask and travel rations.

"Who do I have to kill to get proper amenities in this town. Like a feather bed. And room service."

She lets out a long suffering sigh and digs into her meager meal.


----------



## Phesic (Oct 31, 2011)

Surge steps into the bar from the outside, where he may have been waiting all night.

The sunrise was magnificent friends! I hope you slept well. 

Surge will then do a quick check-up on Chess to ensure she is well rested and recovered.  He then takes up position at the bar, but orders nothing.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chapter 2 - Lost and Found*

Merc ReBoot, ver 2.0


It's not as easy as it sounds, sneaking into a religious enclave and stealing something. It’s one thing to just pop in and out of a troll cave with some jink – they’re not too bright and can be easily distracted. Still sucks to be caught, but it’s doable. 

Snatching from the Faithful will be different – they believe in their purpose and stay alert they know that they’re not making the celestial journey they’ve been promised if something happens to that key. They’ll fight tooth and nail to keep it, 'specially if some low-life mercs like you are gonna try and steal it.

There’s more than a few ways to take the key -- Sneak in and take it without anyone knowing -- Barge in and take it by force -- Maybe just fake another key and give that to Stump. What’s your reputation gonna be? Invisible wraiths never seen by the mark? Ruthless killers who'll cut everyone down to get the job done? Cunning trickesters who'll lie and cheat for a copper? The first job’s the hardest: everything that other mercs, crime bosses, and underlings hear about you from here on in will be based on what you do right here. That means there’s only one way to do this job: Properly.
______________________________________________________________

You set out to follow the map Stump gave you into Harrington Woods, generally keeping to path but being careful to avoid the most traveled areas. A few hours in, one of you hear a distinctly non-natural whistle, followed by a faint reply from another in the distance. Obviously there _are_ patrols out an about, although you don't seem to have come across yet.

        *GM:*   Skill challenge time, attempting to locate the main camp while avoiding patrols. Each of you come up with a prudent role play and skill check and we'll see how you do! Some skills that come to mind: Nature, Perception, Religion...


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 18, 2011)

Falk is not a happy Dwarf.

Whose blasted idea was it to fill the forest with bugs?!?!  Carsys can't destroy them and they won't stop eating us!  It's bad enough we have to be in this God Forsaken hole of a forest and all we find are stupid trees and giant bugs!!!  Just once I'd like to have a job where the mark hides out in a nice city, maybe take in a show, a nice meal, and some decent microbrew, but noooooo....we gotta hang out here  with all these bugs trying to kill us and nothing fun to do....Not even a decent piece of stonework to look at and appreciate....

His voice trails off, though his ramblings continue, an unrelenting verbal attack on the tiny bugs that refuse to leave him alone.  He attempts to calm down and focus on the task at hand.


----------



## Phesic (Nov 18, 2011)

Surge clanks along with his companionsWell, since we are about as stealthy as..
*Clank, Whir, Hsssss*
..me.  What are our plans for this incursion?

His eyes look as if they might have narrowed a bit, I think that elevated area to our right is on our map. Surge points toward the left of the party I believe we are going the right way.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 19, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Falk is not a happy Dwarf.
> 
> Whose blasted idea was it to fill the forest with bugs?!?! Carsys can't destroy them and they won't stop eating us! It's bad enough we have to be in this God Forsaken hole of a forest and all we find are stupid trees and giant bugs!!! Just once I'd like to have a job where the mark hides out in a nice city, maybe take in a show, a nice meal, and some decent microbrew, but noooooo....we gotta hang out here with all these bugs trying to kill us and nothing fun to do....Not even a decent piece of stonework to look at and appreciate....
> 
> His voice trails off, though his ramblings continue, an unrelenting verbal attack on the tiny bugs that refuse to leave him alone. He attempts to calm down and focus on the task at hand.




        *GM:*   Great role play, love the decreasing sized font. Bad skill check for a skill challenge...   Remember, you don't have to use skills you're trainined in... everyone can roll a 20... or even a 10...... Try again, please!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 19, 2011)

Phesic said:


> Surge clanks along with his companionsWell, since we are about as stealthy as..
> *Clank, Whir, Hsssss*
> ..me. What are our plans for this incursion?
> 
> His eyes look as if they might have narrowed a bit, I think that elevated area to our right is on our map. Surge points toward the left of the party I believe we are going the right way.




Reaching over to see the map, Mal stares at it for a moment, then to the 'elevated area to the right,' then back to the map. Taking the map from Surge, Mal spins it 180 degrees and hands it back to the point 'man.' ...........


----------



## trolled (Nov 25, 2011)

Despite the hulking, noisy monstrosity Ches affectionately refers to as Surgeon being about as loud as a Gnomish Wedding, Ches tries to be stealthy in her robes. The brush of the forest does not make it easy, but she slogs on.

I am going to invest in some quality leather. Robes may cut a wizardly swath through the city, but are all kinds of poorly suited to mercenary work. Aren't they, Mr. Mittens? Yes they are. _Yes they are ._

Continuing to lift the hem of her robes to avoid the worst of the nettles and brambles, Ches tries to get a feel for the woods, recalling a time or two she read as a child.

Seeing the forest life around her, hopping and frolicking, Ches represses the urge to burn the world to cinders in the immediate area... though flames lick along her fingers subconsciously.


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 26, 2011)

Falk, now realizing that fighting off hoards of bugs apparently have no bearing on finding their way through a forest in a decent amount of time, he instead to opt for trying to gain some higher ground to see what he can spot.  Feeling the need to be amazing, he finds the largest tree he can and attempts to climb it, trusty Carsys strapped to his back, planning on using his awesome eyes to spot any patrols and/or the camp itself.

If I'm not back in an hour, send the toaster up after me.


----------



## Phesic (Nov 29, 2011)

Surgeon watches Falk scurry up the tree and then turns and looks forlornly at his leg.

He does realize that I can't follow him, right?

Turning back to the map, Surgeon studies it and the surrounding area.  Pointing back towards Bloomten Surge shouts, I've got it! We go that way









*OOC:*


Apparently anyone BUT Surgeon could roll a 20


----------



## whardell (Dec 5, 2011)

Enough foolin around boys.  I have seen blind kobolds orient a map faster and better.  In fact my great aunt used to blind kobolds for just such a purpose.

Mal Drifts off, obviously thinking of older, "better", times.

We go that way.

[Apparently remembering the glory days means Mal's sense of direction is decidedly off.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 7, 2011)

This game has moved:  http://www.therpgsite.com/showthread.php?t=21396


----------

